# Is there any help??????



## Godblesdon1218

no more posts from anyone that has negative things to say.  I do not need any negative , hurtful things written.  I am going through enough.  If you dont have something decent to say, please dont say it at all.


----------



## sunflower




----------



## my-thyme




----------



## sunflower

I really wish I could answer that question for you..


----------



## ginwoman

could you ask your landlord for an eviction notice so you can present it to Social Services and get the ball rolling? How about going to the Social Security office in person on a day they are nearby and apply right then and there? When I did that with a family member of mine who was having (and still is) serious medical and financial issues it didn't take long before they were helping him out. Best of luck to you with everything.


----------



## itsbob

Godblesdon1218 said:


> I wnat to introduce myself, my name is Ann.  I have a 16 yr old and I had a son Donny on 1-19-09.  He was born with a T-Fistula.  He had an operation at birth.  He is still on a feeding tube but I stayed with him at the hospital and learned all I could in order to have him home with me and my other son.  Unfortunately, Donny will never meet his Daddy because he passed away on Dec 18th 2008.  Our problem is that I have cleaned my savings acct to continue to pay rent etc.  I am wondering if anyone knows of any place or person that will help us.  I have been to Catholic Charities, no funds.  I have been to Social Services, must have an eviction notice. I have tried Salvation Army, several churches etc...I am the sole caretaker of my son.  I have applied for benefits from his Dads passing and disability for him through Social Security but unfortunately, his interview is not until the end of this month. Honestly, I am having a hard enough time dealing with everything, I am trying to be strong.  Now I am almost one month behind on rent and I cant get any help.  I have always worked and paid taxes.  I have took people in my home that needed help before, I will do anything for anyone.  Why is there no help for people in bad situations that they honestly did not put themselves in?



What hospital is your son in??

Could you be a little more specific as to details, and exactly how far behind you are and how much you need?

I am the cynical one..


----------



## Godblesdon1218

ginwoman said:


> could you ask your landlord for an eviction notice so you can present it to Social Services and get the ball rolling? How about going to the Social Security office in person on a day they are nearby and apply right then and there? When I did that with a family member of mine who was having (and still is) serious medical and financial issues it didn't take long before they were helping him out. Best of luck to you with everything.


Can I get my appointment sooner with social security.  They told me that was the earliest that they had.  Thank you for responding.  That means a lot


----------



## unixpirate

Godblesdon1218 said:


> I wnat to introduce myself, my name is Ann.  I have a 16 yr old and I had a son Donny on 1-19-09.  He was born with a T-Fistula.  He had an operation at birth.  He is still on a feeding tube but I stayed with him at the hospital and learned all I could in order to have him home with me and my other son.  Unfortunately, Donny will never meet his Daddy because he passed away on Dec 18th 2008.  Our problem is that I have cleaned my savings acct to continue to pay rent etc.  I am wondering if anyone knows of any place or person that will help us.  I have been to Catholic Charities, no funds.  I have been to Social Services, must have an eviction notice. I have tried Salvation Army, several churches etc...I am the sole caretaker of my son.  I have applied for benefits from his Dads passing and disability for him through Social Security but unfortunately, his interview is not until the end of this month. Honestly, I am having a hard enough time dealing with everything, I am trying to be strong.  Now I am almost one month behind on rent and I cant get any help.  I have always worked and paid taxes.  I have took people in my home that needed help before, I will do anything for anyone.  Why is there no help for people in bad situations that they honestly did not put themselves in?




I'm living in the basement at my sisters house unemployed. Lost my house and my job. Had to sell my car to pay off some bills. Sleeping on a mattress on the floor. Got my two boxers. 

Steadily looking for a job. Can you help a brotha out? 

Point is, the economy is hitting everyone. Thanks Obama! Love ya Bro~!


----------



## sockgirl77

Godblesdon1218 said:


> Can I get my appointment sooner with social security.  They told me that was the earliest that they had.  Thank you for responding.  That means a lot



Since when do you need an appointment for Social Services?


----------



## sunflower

sockgirl77 said:


> Since when do you need an appointment for Social Services?


 

 "I have applied for benefits from his Dads passing and disability for him through Social Security but unfortunately, his interview is not until the end of this month."


----------



## Starman3000m

Godblesdon1218 said:


> I wnat to introduce myself, my name is Ann.  I have a 16 yr old and I had a son Donny on 1-19-09.  He was born with a T-Fistula.  He had an operation at birth.  He is still on a feeding tube but I stayed with him at the hospital and learned all I could in order to have him home with me and my other son.  Unfortunately, Donny will never meet his Daddy because he passed away on Dec 18th 2008.  Our problem is that I have cleaned my savings acct to continue to pay rent etc.  I am wondering if anyone knows of any place or person that will help us.  I have been to Catholic Charities, no funds.  I have been to Social Services, must have an eviction notice. I have tried Salvation Army, several churches etc...I am the sole caretaker of my son.  I have applied for benefits from his Dads passing and disability for him through Social Security but unfortunately, his interview is not until the end of this month. Honestly, I am having a hard enough time dealing with everything, I am trying to be strong.  Now I am almost one month behind on rent and I cant get any help.  I have always worked and paid taxes.  I have took people in my home that needed help before, I will do anything for anyone.  Why is there no help for people in bad situations that they honestly did not put themselves in?



Hi Ann. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family for being able to receive prompt help with your situation. Even when life seems unfair we can still place our trust in God that He will see us through the difficult moments that come upon us. I know that others here will join in intercessory prayer for the outcome and the help that you are requesting.

Peace I leave with you, my peace I give unto you: not as the world giveth, give I unto you. Let not your heart be troubled, neither let it be afraid. 
(John 14:27)


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Godblesdon1218 said:


> I wnat to introduce myself, my name is Ann.  I have a 16 yr old and I had a son Donny on 1-19-09.  He was born with a T-Fistula.  He had an operation at birth.  He is still on a feeding tube but I stayed with him at the hospital and learned all I could in order to have him home with me and my other son.  Unfortunately, Donny will never meet his Daddy because he passed away on Dec 18th 2008.  Our problem is that I have cleaned my savings acct to continue to pay rent etc.  I am wondering if anyone knows of any place or person that will help us.  I have been to Catholic Charities, no funds.  I have been to Social Services, must have an eviction notice. I have tried Salvation Army, several churches etc...I am the sole caretaker of my son.  I have applied for benefits from his Dads passing and disability for him through Social Security but unfortunately, his interview is not until the end of this month. Honestly, I am having a hard enough time dealing with everything, I am trying to be strong.  Now I am almost one month behind on rent and I cant get any help.  I have always worked and paid taxes.  I have took people in my home that needed help before, I will do anything for anyone.  Why is there no help for people in bad situations that they honestly did not put themselves in?





God never gives us more than we can bear, but sometimes it seems all too overwhelming. 

You have to understand that so many people pull scams on charities, churches, and individuals that many have become very selective about who they help.

Did you go regularly to a congregation? I know that our church helps those in our congregation that are in need. Go to your pastor. Are you Catholic? Go to your local priest rather than directly to Catholic Charities.

Have you tried friends and family? I had a friend that helped me through a tough financial time.

Was your husband in the military? They can possibly help.


----------



## libby

Hi Ann,
A priest, pastor or doctor who could verify your situation could go a long way in getting aid from online sources.  Can you provide a reference to us?  I, for one, would gladly make a contribution, however paltry it might be, to your rent, if verification could be made.  As Starman said, most "religious" types help out those within their communities, and our own immediate friends/family in need.
You situation is one that will pull on everyone's heartstrings, so surely  you can get help if you get clergy and/or doctors involved.


----------



## Starman3000m

libby said:


> Hi Ann,
> A priest, pastor or doctor who could verify your situation could go a long way in getting aid from online sources.  Can you provide a reference to us?  I, for one, would gladly make a contribution, however paltry it might be, to your rent, if verification could be made.  As Starman said, most "religious" types help out those within their communities, and our own immediate friends/family in need.
> You situation is one that will pull on everyone's heartstrings, so surely  you can get help if you get clergy and/or doctors involved.



Hi libby. 
Correction here: It was actually 2A who posted the comment about  how
 "religious" types help out those within their communities..."

I do however agree that this is the case of many churches. Many churches turn a person in need away from being helped if that person is not a member of the congregation.


----------



## vbailey

Starman3000m said:


> Hi libby.
> Correction here: It was actually 2A who posted the comment about  how
> "religious" types help out those within their communities..."
> 
> I do however agree that this is the case of many churches. Many churches turn a person in need away from being helped if that person is not a member of the congregation.



The churches don't always have the funds to help since so many folks do not tith their church...they have little funds to help, but they should be able to direct you to help through Gov. services. 
If you are a memeber of a church the other members that have a personal relationship with you may pitch in to help...just as any one would for a friend, family memeber. 
Our church helps through giving to places like CareNet ( the pregnancy center) and collecting food for the food banks, etc....
But our church just does not have the cash to hand out although if people would give more to our church then we would be able to help in that way...
There have been times in the past where our church was able to pay a electric bill, or someones rent...but times are hard for everyone, even the churches.


----------



## Im_Me

I know the priest at St John Vianney would never turn away a young mother in need.  Also try Birthright in PF.  Supporting young mothers is their calling.


----------



## vbailey

CareNet may also be able to help....


----------



## Godblesdon1218

I have not found a congregation to go to.  If you have any suggestions, please let me know.  I am going today to social services.  I do work with Gene, she is an RN at the infant and toddlers program, she works with the growth of my son.  She knows of my situation.  I have his application for disability and his application for benefits from the death of his father.  I am going to see if I can get a walk in appointment at a place in Pr. Fred that takes applications that someone told me about.


----------



## libby

Godblesdon1218 said:


> My son Donald is seen weekly by Jean Torgerson, she is an RN Service Coordinator at the Infants and Toddlers Program.  Her number is 410-535-5400 Ext 430.  She knows of my situation. She works at the Health Department.  I know that God does not give us more than we can handle, I know that there is a reason behind this.  I really need to go to a church if you could recommend one



Well, this is a good start.  Just as the others have said, being a member of a congregation will help.  
What is your denomination, or your faith?  I mean, you said you called Catholic Charities, does that mean you are Catholic?  If you are, do you really believe what the Catholic Church teaches?  You will find that I am a pretty strict Catholic, so I won't tell you to return to the faith if you don't believe what it teaches.  I would, however, recommend that you learn why the Church teaches what it does and make your decisions from there.
If you are Jewish, Muslim, or another variation of Christianity, I cannot give church recommendations.  Others here might be able to.


----------



## Im_Me

Godblesdon1218 said:


> I have not found a congregation to go to.  If you have any suggestions, please let me know.  I am going today to social services.  I do work with Gene, she is an RN at the infant and toddlers program, she works with the growth of my son.  She knows of my situation.  I have his application for disability and his application for benefits from the death of his father.  I am going to see if I can get a walk in appointment at a place in Pr. Fred that takes applications that someone told me about.



I have experience with or friends at many great churches in Calvert.  I talked about SJV before...they are very giving.  St. Pauls Episcopal is great.  Emmanuel Baptist in Huntingtown is good.  So is Huntingtown United Methodist.  Chesapeake Church in Huntingtown is also good.  St Nicholas Lutheran is also good.  

These are ones I have experience with.  Many of these churches have wonderful leaders and strong ministries for the needy.


----------



## Loper

I am very familiar with the deceased father's family and the situation is not BS. My hubby went to his funeral and her issues are all that she says they are. The baby has Dr. appointments every week and is getting better but it is a very slow process. I personally have never met Ann but know that her situation is real.


----------



## Godblesdon1218

Thank You very much.  I know that Ive never met you but I hear that you are taking fantastic care of a dog I love.  Keep up the good work if you are the person that took Crystal in.  Thank you


----------



## Godblesdon1218

Thank You and to your husband for attending Donnys funeral.  Our baby looks just like Donny and has Sues eyes


----------



## Godblesdon1218

I am Catholic.  I visited a church off of Main St. next door to Catholic Charities and as soon as I walked in, I cried.  I know what is missing in my life.  I lit a candle for my sons father, Doony for both of my paretns that I also lost in Mar 2008 and June of 2008  I also read in the bulliten that they have a bereavement group.  I need to go so bad.  I am really trying to be strong but sometimes I feel so weak.  I wish my sons father could have met our son.   I dont understand why God took him when he did.He would love our baby so much.


----------



## Godblesdon1218

I went to St John Vianney(i Think that is the name) Anyway I couldnt find anyone but when I walked in I was amazed at how beautiful the church was.  I really liked it.  I did write a letter about my situation.I put proof of my son being sick from the hospital and proof of my fiance and mom and dads passing.  I lit a candle for all of them.  I think it is the most beautiful church I have seen.  I really want to get both of my sons baptized there.


----------



## Godblesdon1218

The first thing I did was pray in the church that I went to.  It made me cry being there.  I think I needed to. I put my information in a bullitin board addressed to the Father.


----------



## libby

Godblesdon1218 said:


> The first thing I did was pray in the church that I went to.  It made me cry being there.  I think I needed to. I put my information in a bullitin board addressed to the Father.



As I said before, if you are Catholic and you believe all that the church teaches, then go to Confession and return to the fullness of the faith.  If you do _not_ believe in the doctrines of the church, i.e. the True Presence of Christ in the Eucharist, 100% pro-life with no exceptions, papal infallibility, then I hope that you can find another Christian tradition that suits you better and draws you closer to Jesus Christ.  Ultimately, it will be my prayer that your journey will lead you back into the Catholic Church.
If you go to the priest in the area and we can get that verification of your situation, I can promise you that I will ask my priest to take up a special collection for you and your son.


----------



## Loper

Godblesdon1218 said:


> Thank You very much.  I know that Ive never met you but I hear that you are taking fantastic care of a dog I love.  Keep up the good work if you are the person that took Crystal in.  Thank you



Yes, I have Crystal! and there is no need to worry about her!


----------



## Loper

libby said:


> As I said before, if you are Catholic and you believe all that the church teaches, then go to Confession and return to the fullness of the faith.  If you do _not_ believe in the doctrines of the church, i.e. the True Presence of Christ in the Eucharist, 100% pro-life with no exceptions, papal infallibility, then I hope that you can find another Christian tradition that suits you better and draws you closer to Jesus Christ.  Ultimately, it will be my prayer that your journey will lead you back into the Catholic Church.
> If you go to the priest in the area and we can get that verification of your situation, I can promise you that I will ask my priest to take up a special collection for you and your son.



Good Grief, she asked for help not a sermon!


----------



## Im_Me

Godblesdon1218 said:


> I went to St John Vianney(i Think that is the name) Anyway I couldnt find anyone but when I walked in I was amazed at how beautiful the church was.  I really liked it.  I did write a letter about my situation.I put proof of my son being sick from the hospital and proof of my fiance and mom and dads passing.  I lit a candle for all of them.  I think it is the most beautiful church I have seen.  I really want to get both of my sons baptized there.



The St John Vianney Parish office is behind the church...On Main St. go south of the church and turn left on Holy Family Ln.  Follow that back to the second building on the right.  I think they can help.  I'll contact the parish and see what we can arrange.  

Our prayers are with you.


----------



## Zguy28

Godblesdon1218 said:


> I have not found a congregation to go to.  If you have any suggestions, please let me know.  I am going today to social services.  I do work with Gene, she is an RN at the infant and toddlers program, she works with the growth of my son.  She knows of my situation.  I have his application for disability and his application for benefits from the death of his father.  I am going to see if I can get a walk in appointment at a place in Pr. Fred that takes applications that someone told me about.


Talk to Leonardtown Baptist Church. They may be able to help you with benevolence.


----------



## libby

Loper said:


> Good Grief, she asked for help not a sermon!



Sometimes when you ask for help (and may I remind you that she asked for church recommendations) in a religion forum, you're going to get religion as the foundation of response.


----------



## campinmutt

ann,I new Donny and was also at his funeral ( friend of the families) I am so sorry for all the pain you have gone through losing Donny(dad). But remember you have his son and all this trouble is worth it to have that sweet boy. he has struggled too , but he is thriving now.I have seen his pics and boy does he look like his dad. Keep trying , you will find the help you need. I would love to buy a few things for the baby ...pm me a list of things he might need and I will see what I can do !! Keep being a great mom...Donny woud be proud of you and you know he is watching his son, and his cute grin !


----------



## PrepH4U

libby said:


> As I said before, if you are Catholic and you believe all that the church teaches, then go to Confession and return to the fullness of the faith.  If you do _not_ believe in the doctrines of the church, i.e. the True Presence of Christ in the Eucharist, 100% pro-life with no exceptions, papal infallibility, then I hope that you can find another Christian tradition that suits you better and draws you closer to Jesus Christ.  Ultimately, it will be my prayer that your journey will lead you back into the Catholic Church.
> If you go to the priest in the area and we can get that verification of your situation, I can promise you that I will ask my priest to take up a special collection for you and your son.





libby said:


> Sometimes when you ask for help (and may I remind you that she asked for church recommendations) in a religion forum, you're going to get religion as the foundation of response.




Yes by making sure she is a good catholic, then upon verification you will help her.  What a good christian attitude!  So if I understand you correctly, when anyone is down and out, you will help them only if they are a member of your faith?


----------



## Loper

libby said:


> Sometimes when you ask for help (and may I remind you that she asked for church recommendations) in a religion forum, you're going to get religion as the foundation of response.



Yes, you may get a religious response but not to the tune that unless you join my religion I'm not going to help you! Which is exactly what your response said? How very non-Christian of you!


----------



## Im_Me

Im_Me said:


> The St John Vianney Parish office is behind the church...On Main St. go south of the church and turn left on Holy Family Ln.  Follow that back to the second building on the right.  I think they can help.  I'll contact the parish and see what we can arrange.
> 
> Our prayers are with you.



I forgot about the PM feature...PM me and I can help more directly.


----------



## Im_Me

PrepH4U said:


> Yes by making sure she is a good catholic, then upon verification you will help her.  What a good christian attitude!  So if I understand you correctly, when anyone is down and out, you will help them only if they are a member of your faith?



In Libby's defense..she did offer to help directly by giving her own money.  I really think she didn't want to be in the position of pushing her religion on someone else of another denomination.


----------



## Crashpupty

libby said:


> Sometimes when you ask for help (and may I remind you that she asked for church recommendations) in a religion forum, you're going to get religion as the foundation of response.



Please go to the first post, she is looking for help on where to turn to continue to support her family in this time of need. Can we forget about religious foundations and can all of us Christians come together and provide suggestions on where she can go for help. Can we all come together and try and find her some help with out putting her through all of this. She is doing what she can, can anyone please provide her with some kinda direction and hope of where to turn next?  Lets focus on how we may be able to help her.


----------



## libby

PrepH4U said:


> Yes by making sure she is a good catholic, then upon verification you will help her.  What a good christian attitude!  So if I understand you correctly, when anyone is down and out, you will help them only if they are a member of your faith?





> Yes, you may get a religious response but not to the tune that unless you join my religion I'm not going to help you! Which is exactly what your response said? How very non-Christian of you!



You two need some comprehension classes.  Others pointed out that there are those who prey on the charity of churches.  I suggested she provide verification by _either a priest, pastor or *medical professional *_so that aid might be set up.
Please copy and paste where I told her I would "only help her if..."  I couldn't care less what her faith is, and I would help her insofar as I am able.  
That said, whether you agree or not, it is important when looking for a church that you actually believe what the church teaches; if she said she was Mormon I would not recommend a Catholic Church.

Again, and part of me cannot believe I'm giving your accusations the time of day, but here goes...
I never said she had to be Catholic, only that if she is (and remember, she is looking for a church) that she should believe what the church teaches if she decides to return.
Get it?


----------



## libby

Godblesd says,


> I have not found a congregation to go to. If you have any suggestions, please let me know



and 


> I am Catholic




Libby says,


> If you go to the priest in the area and we can get that verification of your situation, I can promise you that I will ask my priest to take up a special collection for you and your son.



So, Libby says "priest" because Blesd indicates she is Catholic, not because I'm pushing my religion.


----------



## Crashpupty

libby said:


> Godblesd says,
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> Libby says,
> 
> 
> So, Libby says "priest" because Blesd indicates she is Catholic, not because I'm pushing my religion.



Again nothing to do with her situation! How do we help her. I don't mean to offend, but how can we help her, the more suggestions the better. I do not know where else she can turn, so I cannot point her in the right direction because I haven't experienced it. How do we get her situation on the right path and keep her son safe and well.


----------



## Godblesdon1218

I am Catholic.  I have gone to different churches but I am Catholic.  I did leave verification of everything at St John (near the Catholic Charities).  I should not have left it in the bulliten boxes on the wall but Im sure they will get delivered to the right person.  I will check tomorrow.


----------



## Godblesdon1218

Thank you very much.  You have been very helpful. I did leave the information and I will go to the offices past the church tomorrow.  I left about 10 pages of evidence of my situation.  Honestly, I did not think anyone would even respond to this.  I kept getting turned away by agencies that I thought would help.  I think it is nice that people are still there for each other.  By the way, if anyone has a newborn little boy, I have very cute outfits and a bassinet that I would like to give to them.


----------



## Godblesdon1218

libby said:


> As I said before, if you are Catholic and you believe all that the church teaches, then go to Confession and return to the fullness of the faith.  If you do _not_ believe in the doctrines of the church, i.e. the True Presence of Christ in the Eucharist, 100% pro-life with no exceptions, papal infallibility, then I hope that you can find another Christian tradition that suits you better and draws you closer to Jesus Christ.  Ultimately, it will be my prayer that your journey will lead you back into the Catholic Church.
> If you go to the priest in the area and we can get that verification of your situation, I can promise you that I will ask my priest to take up a special collection for you and your son.



Should I give verification to your priest?


----------



## Godblesdon1218

*Thank You*



campinmutt said:


> ann,I new Donny and was also at his funeral ( friend of the families) I am so sorry for all the pain you have gone through losing Donny(dad). But remember you have his son and all this trouble is worth it to have that sweet boy. he has struggled too , but he is thriving now.I have seen his pics and boy does he look like his dad. Keep trying , you will find the help you need. I would love to buy a few things for the baby ...pm me a list of things he might need and I will see what I can do !! Keep being a great mom...Donny woud be proud of you and you know he is watching his son, and his cute grin !



That was one of the nicest things I have heard. I miss Donnys cute grin and I am soo glad my son has that beautiful grin from his Dad.


----------



## Robin

Crashpupty said:


> Again nothing to do with her situation! How do we help her. I don't mean to offend, but how can we help her, the more suggestions the better. I do not know where else she can turn, so I cannot point her in the right direction because I haven't experienced it. How do we get her situation on the right path and keep her son safe and well.



O.K.  I will start the ball rolling.....

I have the contact information of the landlord, I am contributing $100. towards back rent. If anyone in their heart wants to contribute you can write a check and drop it off during operating hours.

Mon-Fri 10-6 and Sat 10-1

Canter-Lope Horse Tack
21030 Point Lookout Road
Callaway Maryland
301-994-2974

This family has been through hell and back again. Even if Ann gets the proper channels for disability or SSI it still takes a few weeks for things to start in her direction. Ann has been exhausting her funds taking care of a newborn, with a serious medical condition traveling back and forth to the hospitals. Funds have run out.....I personally know what this has done and went through this 3 years ago with a grand-daughter born weighing 1-lb and 4 months in John Hopkins NICU unit.

I don't believe it matters what faith Ann and her family are. What I remember the bible teaching is to help those in need.


----------



## libby

Godblesdon1218 said:


> Should I give verification to your priest?



Well, since I would prefer not to give any info that would identify me, what I will do is suggest a few of the local priests who I know to be wonderful; my priest is among this list.

Fr. Scott Woods; St. Cecelia's in St. Mary's City
Fr. Jack Kennealy; Immaculate Heart of Mary in Lex. Park
Fr. Sileo; Holy Face in Callaway
Fr. Karl; St. George in Valley Lee
Fr. Dan; Jesus the Divine Word in Huntingtown (definitely recommend this parish if you are in that area)
and lastly
Fr. Damien Shadwell, but I'll have to get back to you on the parish he's been moved to, although St. Cecelia's can tell you as that is his former church.

When you have confirmed that your priest has your info, I will call that parish for an address for donations.

I think none of us can guarantee that a priest might be willing to set something up, but it's worth a shot anyway.
Although I don't know if his new parish has the discretionary funds his older one used to, I know Fr. Damien has been known to pay rent, utilities, etc. for people; he's especially generous when there are children involved.  BTW-did you say you had older child?
Keep us posted.  Our prayers are with you.


----------



## libby

Robin said:


> O.K.  I will start the ball rolling.....
> 
> I have the contact information of the landlord, I am contributing $100. towards back rent. If anyone in their heart wants to contribute you can write a check and drop it off during operating hours.
> 
> Mon-Fri 10-6 and Sat 10-1
> 
> Canter-Lope Horse Tack
> 21030 Point Lookout Road
> Callaway Maryland
> 301-994-2974
> 
> This family has been through hell and back again. Even if Ann gets the proper channels for disability or SSI it still takes a few weeks for things to start in her direction. Ann has been exhausting her funds taking care of a newborn, with a serious medical condition traveling back and forth to the hospitals. Funds have run out.....I personally know what this has done and went through this 3 years ago with a grand-daughter born weighing 1-lb and 4 months in John Hopkins NICU unit.
> 
> I don't believe it matters what faith Ann and her family are. What I remember the bible teaching is to help those in need.



Can you post the landlord's info?


----------



## Godblesdon1218

Yes, I will post my landlords informatiom.  My landlord is Edward Futyma 1600 Emmanuel Church Road Huntingtown, MD 20639. I also dropped off information to Fr. Daly at St. John Vianney, although I put it in the unlocked bullitin board when you walk in the church to the left.  I am confirming today that he received it.  I will also take information to the other priest that Libby suggested.  I want to thank you Robin so much.  You must know what we are going through. Thank U very much.


----------



## Robin

I also heard that a couple gas cards would be greatly appreciated to get baby back and forth to appointments. They can also be dropped off at Canter-Lope. I pass the babies grandmother house and talk to her daily.


----------



## Godblesdon1218

I will drop off information with Fr. fran too Jesus of the Divine Word in Huntingtown. Yes I have a 16 year old son.  Honestly, I would have never wrote anything if I wasnt really struggling.  I thought that when my son born, I would be bringing him home.  I didnt know I would be going through this.  I would have went to work in a hearbeat.  My son was born 1-19 and I didnt get him home until Mar 23.  It was hard..I chose to bring my son home with the feeding tube because he needed to be with his Mommy.  He went through a lot in the hospital.  I chose to stay in the hospital and learn about the tube so I could do it myself.


----------



## PrepH4U

Robin said:


> O.K.  I will start the ball rolling.....
> 
> I have the contact information of the landlord, I am contributing $100. towards back rent. If anyone in their heart wants to contribute you can write a check and drop it off during operating hours.
> 
> Mon-Fri 10-6 and Sat 10-1
> 
> Canter-Lope Horse Tack
> 21030 Point Lookout Road
> Callaway Maryland
> 301-994-2974
> 
> This family has been through hell and back again. Even if Ann gets the proper channels for disability or SSI it still takes a few weeks for things to start in her direction. Ann has been exhausting her funds taking care of a newborn, with a serious medical condition traveling back and forth to the hospitals. Funds have run out.....I personally know what this has done and went through this 3 years ago with a grand-daughter born weighing 1-lb and 4 months in John Hopkins NICU unit.
> 
> I don't believe it matters what faith Ann and her family are. What I remember the bible teaching is to help those in need.



Robin


----------



## Godblesdon1218

Gas cards would be a tremendous help because he has a doctor in Baltimore and another at childrens hospital


----------



## mingiz

Robin said:


> O.K.  I will start the ball rolling.....
> 
> I have the contact information of the landlord, I am contributing $100. towards back rent. If anyone in their heart wants to contribute you can write a check and drop it off during operating hours.
> 
> Mon-Fri 10-6 and Sat 10-1
> 
> Canter-Lope Horse Tack
> 21030 Point Lookout Road
> Callaway Maryland
> 301-994-2974
> 
> This family has been through hell and back again. Even if Ann gets the proper channels for disability or SSI it still takes a few weeks for things to start in her direction. Ann has been exhausting her funds taking care of a newborn, with a serious medical condition traveling back and forth to the hospitals. Funds have run out.....I personally know what this has done and went through this 3 years ago with a grand-daughter born weighing 1-lb and 4 months in John Hopkins NICU unit.
> 
> I don't believe it matters what faith Ann and her family are. What I remember the bible teaching is to help those in need.



WTG Robin!!!  I will stop by the store and give ya some money to help out. I also know the grandmother of  this family and I wouldn't want to be in this girl's shoes I highly commend Ann for being a responsible single parent after all that she has been through...I'm honored to help her out.


----------



## Godblesdon1218

Social Security disability.  I have a phone appointment with them.  I have alresdy done my app on line.


----------



## Godblesdon1218

Thank you very much.


----------



## Dr.Ruth

Robin said:


> O.K.  I will start the ball rolling.....
> 
> I have the contact information of the landlord, I am contributing $100. towards back rent. If anyone in their heart wants to contribute you can write a check and drop it off during operating hours.
> 
> Mon-Fri 10-6 and Sat 10-1
> 
> Canter-Lope Horse Tack
> 21030 Point Lookout Road
> Callaway Maryland
> 301-994-2974
> 
> This family has been through hell and back again. Even if Ann gets the proper channels for disability or SSI it still takes a few weeks for things to start in her direction. Ann has been exhausting her funds taking care of a newborn, with a serious medical condition traveling back and forth to the hospitals. Funds have run out.....I personally know what this has done and went through this 3 years ago with a grand-daughter born weighing 1-lb and 4 months in John Hopkins NICU unit.
> 
> I don't believe it matters what faith Ann and her family are. What I remember the bible teaching is to help those in need.



Robin,

Congrats on stepping in and taking the lead on this. I can't do much, but I know you and I trust you on this. I'll stop by your store and make a donation to help her out.

To the original poster, I hope things get better for you and your baby continues to improve. Sounds like the entire family has had their share of trying times.


----------



## Im_Me

I talked to the church secretary at St John Vianney...She sayed that they would refer GodBles to Catholic Charities for intake and assessment of her needs.  She had not seen anything left there on helping out someone with back rent.. but has not checked at the church.  

If we can get in touch with GodBless I told her I would donate my own money through the church (as I am not familiar with Robin's shop).  

Bless you Robin for stepping in.  

Our prayers are with you GB.  PM me if I can help any other way.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Money is really tight for my family and I right now but I would like to help in some other way if possible.  If you are in the need of some infant boy clothing I can help there.

Or if someone is willing to orchestrate a forum yard sale w/ the proceeds going to the OP I have items that I could contribute.


----------



## Robin

We are having some progress.  I have a few donations coming in for the little one.

I know of 3-6 month clothing
porta-crib
high chair
monetary donations


----------



## Robin

Meet Trip...


----------



## FrmGrl

Ann do you need any medical supplies?? I am a nurse at Georgetown and I am sure they would be willing to help out if they could. Just let me know. Otherwise I can make a donation at Robins.


----------



## Loper

Robin said:


> We are having some progress.  I have a few donations coming in for the little one.
> 
> I know of 3-6 month clothing
> porta-crib
> high chair
> monetary donations



I'm coming by today with gas cards and cash... I don't have kids so I don't have any kids stuff to donate.


----------



## Loper

lovinmaryland said:


> Money is really tight for my family and I right now but I would like to help in some other way if possible.  *If you are in the need of some infant boy clothing I can help there.*
> Or if someone is willing to orchestrate a forum yard sale w/ the proceeds going to the OP I have items that I could contribute.



 I think she could use the clothes...


----------



## Robin

Loper said:


> I'm coming by today with gas cards and cash... I don't have kids so I don't have any kids stuff to donate.



 A big thank you from Trip


----------



## Loper

Robin said:


> A big thank you from Trip



 you posted the pics before I could...


----------



## Robin

Loper said:


> you posted the pics before I could...



I could not resist...He's a cutey patutooty


----------



## libby

I thought the baby's name was Donny?  Robin, are you the Canter-Lope owner or an employee?  Is the store being used as a drop off station?


----------



## Robin

libby said:


> I thought the baby's name was Donny?  Robin, are you the Canter-Lope owner or an employee?  Is the store being used as a drop off station?



Trip is his nickname grandmom gave him....
The baby and fathers name is Donnie
I am the owner of Canter-Lope
Yes my friends and friends of the community are dropping things off here


----------



## Loper

libby said:


> I thought the baby's name was Donny?  Robin, are you the Canter-Lope owner or an employee?  Is the store being used as a drop off station?



The babies name is Donny... Trip is a nickname.. Robin is the owner of Canter-Lope


----------



## mingiz

Well atleast we in the bin can sleep good knowing we have helped some one in a hard situtation.  Some of those peeps in the open forum could kiss it for all I care. I don't have a lot but I will help when I can.... We seem to always pull through as a (bin) team..


Now how about some other bin members kicking in a little help


----------



## Robin

mingiz said:


> Well atleast we in the bin can sleep good knowing we have helped some one in a hard situtation.  Some of those peeps in the open forum could kiss it for all I care. I don't have a lot but I will help when I can.... We seem to always pull through as a (bin) team..
> 
> 
> Now how about some other bin members kicking in a little help



When I was a child, 9-10 yrs old, 1 older sibling and 3 younger, my father suffered a heart attack, and was in the hospital for a long time. Went from a comfortable life to total disability, The family, neighbors, Community, Church all pulled together along with strangers, to help. It is called paying it forward no matter how much....


----------



## itsbob

I can't say I was glad to be wrong, because being right would mean there wasn't a person out there with all these problems.. 

With that, I'll do what I can to help.

I know we have a buch of baby stuff.. I'll discuss with BG and see what we can do about getting it up to Canter-Lope, if you are willing to take material goods as well as money at the store.

We have a swing (I think it still works) bins of clothes for a boy.  We'll see about getting them up to you as soon as we can.

And let me apologize for running you through the wringer, asking you to prove your hardship.. I realize in the situation you are in, that's the last thing you really want to have to do.


----------



## Robin

itsbob said:


> I can't say I was glad to be wrong, because being right would mean there wasn't a person out there with all these problems..
> 
> With that, I'll do what I can to help.
> 
> I know we have a buch of baby stuff.. I'll discuss with BG and see what we can do about getting it up to Canter-Lope, if you are willing to take material goods as well as money at the store.
> 
> We have a swing (I think it still works) bins of clothes for a boy.  We'll see about getting them up to you as soon as we can.



I am sure what ever is donated will be greatly appreciated. What ever is not used will be passed on to a church or charity. I will take in material good as well.
Thank you for helping


----------



## persimmoncf

mingiz said:


> Well atleast we in the bin can sleep good knowing we have helped some one in a hard situtation.  Some of those peeps in the open forum could kiss it for all I care. I don't have a lot but I will help when I can.... We seem to always pull through as a (bin) team..
> 
> 
> Now how about some other bin members kicking in a little help


Ming.  I Just found this thread...count me in I will send a gas card to you Robin as I have no little ones any more for clothes and supplies.  Bless you Anne and Trip...Oh and hugs to grandma


----------



## libby

Robin said:


> Meet Trip...



I'm having a hankerin' now for another baby! That boy is just perfect!  God has, indeed, blessed you abundantly!  Nothing could be greater proof of just how rich you are!
I will drop by Canter Lope on my way to Ryken later today.  What I pull together I will verify when I get back.


----------



## mingiz

itsbob said:


> I can't say I was glad to be wrong, because being right would mean there wasn't a person out there with all these problems..
> 
> With that, I'll do what I can to help.
> 
> I know we have a buch of baby stuff.. I'll discuss with BG and see what we can do about getting it up to Canter-Lope, if you are willing to take material goods as well as money at the store.
> 
> We have a swing (I think it still works) bins of clothes for a boy.  We'll see about getting them up to you as soon as we can.
> 
> And let me apologize for running you through the wringer, asking you to prove your hardship.. I realize in the situation you are in, that's the last thing you really want to have to do.




Hey itsbob
If you want to I can stop by your place and pick up the donations. I can drop them off at Canterlope when I get feed. Just let me know...I'll probably be in your area tonight.....


----------



## mingiz

persimmoncf said:


> Ming.  I Just found this thread...count me in I will send a gas card to you Robin as I have no little ones any more for clothes and supplies.  Bless you Anne and Trip...Oh and hugs to grandma


----------



## persimmoncf

Is it possible to move this thread out of the Religion forum cause there are a ton of people on here that are not going to be reading this.  Not me, I a good Catholic girl.


----------



## Robin

libby said:


> I'm having a hankerin' now for another baby! That boy is just perfect!  God has, indeed, blessed you abundantly!  Nothing could be greater proof of just how rich you are!
> I will drop by Canter Lope on my way to Ryken later today.  What I pull together I will verify when I get back.



This is what it is all about. Thank you Libby


----------



## Robin

persimmoncf said:


> Is it possible to move this thread out of the Religion forum cause there are a ton of people on here that are not going to be reading this.  Not me, I a good Catholic girl.



Thank you Perci.


----------



## persimmoncf

Robin, Put your zipcode on your address in your past post


----------



## Dr.Ruth

persimmoncf said:


> Robin, Put your zipcode on your address in your past post



20620


----------



## Robin

Dr.Ruth said:


> 20620



sorry ..
Canter-Lope Horse Tack
21030 Point Lookout Road
Unit 7
Callaway Maryland 20620


----------



## beachcat

Godblesdon1218 said:


> I will drop off information with Fr. fran too Jesus of the Divine Word in Huntingtown. Yes I have a 16 year old son.  Honestly, I would have never wrote anything if I wasnt really struggling.  I thought that when my son born, I would be bringing him home.  I didnt know I would be going through this.  I would have went to work in a hearbeat.  My son was born 1-19 and I didnt get him home until Mar 23.  It was hard..I chose to bring my son home with the feeding tube because he needed to be with his Mommy.  He went through a lot in the hospital.  I chose to stay in the hospital and learn about the tube so I could do it myself.



Thats my church, Jesus the Divine Word.  Fr. Dan's number is 410-414-8304.   I'll pm you with some stuff.


----------



## libby

Just returned home.  I dropped off a money order and grocery gift card with Robin.


----------



## Im_Me

Robin said:


> Meet Trip...



What a sweety!  Please contact SJV for help (410) 535-0223 the secretary is Mike (a woman).  I want to do whatever I can for the long term as well as right now.


----------



## Robin

libby said:


> Just returned home.  I dropped off a money order and grocery gift card with Robin.



Baby thanks you! I thank you!


----------



## Phyxius

I know grandma too and would be happy to contribute some gift card/gas cards.


----------



## Im_Me

Mike at SJV said she got the papers you left and she'll be in touch with me later.  I hope we can help in addition to all the help you seem to be assembling.


----------



## Robin

Im_Me said:


> Mike at SJV said she got the papers you left and she'll be in touch with me later.  I hope we can help in addition to all the help you seem to be assembling.



Fantastic news!  Good start.

I want to thank those of you that have stopped by so far...you are awesome and little Donnie thanks you!


----------



## Godblesdon1218

Robin said:


> Baby thanks you! I thank you!



I want to say thank you so much for everything  Lil D thanks everyone for all of the support that you all have given.


----------



## Godblesdon1218

*Many Thanks*

I wanted to say thank you to everyone that has helped and even listened to my situation.  I have always tried to help others to the best I couldand I will continue.  I am amazed at the response that we have received.  I want to say thank you.  I wish you all knew how much your help and love means to us. I hope to meet all of you one day and personally thank all of you.  I thank all of you again and again and again.  Much love to all.  I did go to the church on Cox Rd. and went to St John Vianney again and gave my information to the ladies there. I thank God every day for my children and thank all of you for your support.  Please say a prayer for Lil Donnys father.  He is missed and loved.-Again thanks from myself, my son, and Lil Donny. All of you will be in our prayers.


----------



## PrepH4U

The sun is shining today hon, go out and smell some flowers, enjoy your boys.  Everything always has a way of working out.


----------



## Crashpupty

PrepH4U said:


> The sun is shining today hon, go out and smell some flowers, enjoy your boys.  Everything always has a way of working out.



I totally agree. Couldn't have said it better. Give your boys a big hug and a kiss. The good Lord works in mysterious ways.


----------



## Robin

*Miracles are in the works.*

UPDATE:

We have collected so far $450.00 towards this months rent. Grandmom will be delivering to the landlord first thing in the morning. Since Grandmom left my house I have collected another $150.00 towards rent;

also collected $130.00 in WaWa gas cards for travel back and forth to Doctors and Hospital visits.

!Food lion gift card? no amount on gift card not sure the amount

$25.00 american express gift card

$900.00 needed $600.00 collected

The grandmom will be making sure the funds go where they are needed. Any checks, cash or money orders are going directly to the landlord. We are 11 days away for June rent and May back rent is almost paid. 

I would like to thank each and everyone of you who have contributed so far. I believe good things will come your way in return.

I am the sole worker/owner of Canter-Lope Horse Tack, I am personally there at the store during working hours. You will remain annonymous if this is your wish and would like to contribute. Just walk in and tell me for Baby Trip or Baby Donnie he goes by both names. If you write a check please make the check payable to:

Ed or Doris Futyma

Thank you very very much


----------



## HeavyChevy75

OMG..that is awful.

I get paid next week and would like to give some money/gas card. 


That baby is absolutely adorable..


----------



## Robin

we also have  
porta crib
high chair 
car seat
exersaucer
some clothes for baby


----------



## happy_bee4

Robin said:


> O.K.  I will start the ball rolling.....
> 
> I have the contact information of the landlord, I am contributing $100. towards back rent. If anyone in their heart wants to contribute you can write a check and drop it off during operating hours.
> 
> Mon-Fri 10-6 and Sat 10-1
> 
> Canter-Lope Horse Tack
> 21030 Point Lookout Road
> Callaway Maryland
> 301-994-2974
> 
> This family has been through hell and back again. Even if Ann gets the proper channels for disability or SSI it still takes a few weeks for things to start in her direction. Ann has been exhausting her funds taking care of a newborn, with a serious medical condition traveling back and forth to the hospitals. Funds have run out.....I personally know what this has done and went through this 3 years ago with a grand-daughter born weighing 1-lb and 4 months in John Hopkins NICU unit.
> 
> I don't believe it matters what faith Ann and her family are. What I remember the bible teaching is to help those in need.



Can gas cards be sent to this address?  How about gift cards in general? maybe for walmart, target, etc. for groceries, diapers and household stuff.


----------



## Godblesdon1218

The address is 1600 Emmanuel Church Road
Huntingtown, Md 20639


----------



## Godblesdon1218

I always need diapers-thank you very much


----------



## happy_bee4

Godblesdon1218 said:


> I always need diapers-thank you very much



Ok. Thank you. It may not be until the end of next week but I will ask at work and see what I can pull together.  Your son is adorable and I am so glad that you have found the help that you need at this rough time.  I am also sorry to hear about your husband. What a terrible thing to go through, and also while being pregnant, I can't imagine.


----------



## Godblesdon1218

Thank you for all of those items.


----------



## Robin

happy_bee4 said:


> Can gas cards be sent to this address?  How about gift cards in general? maybe for walmart, target, etc. for groceries, diapers and household stuff.



you can mail them to the address, I will make sure they get to Grandmom for the babies use.  Thankyou


----------



## Robin

The address in full is

Canter-Lope Horse Tack
21030 Point Lookout Road #7
Callaway, Maryland 20620

I am a close friend of the grandom, and grandmom is making sure the funds are going to baby Donnie, Trip{nickname}.  Anyone dropping of cash, money order or check those monies are immediately being taken to the landlord to be applied directly to the rent and utilities. Her May Rent is almost caught up with. We are doing this to make sure a roof stays over their heads until the help through the church and SSi can kick in. The state is still in their court process to DNA the proof of the father since he passed before the baby was born to verify in person. this process can take up to 4 months or longer. 

Anyone donating gas cards or grocery cards or gift cards in general are also being paced and monitored through the grandmother
to assure they are being properly used towards necessary goods.

Thankyou.


----------



## Robin

UPDATE:

A beautiful wooden Highchair and Porta-crib in a bag was dropped off today and delivered on my way home to Grandmom to take to Baby Donnie

Thankyou for all the donations so far.

Ann has a very nice and compassionate landlord, Grandmom went and delivered Donations today and spoke with him. He re-assured her if any checks come his way towards Anns rent, he will make a copy and a receipt for Ann. And thanks the community for coming together in her time of need.


----------



## Godblesdon1218

*Donald Update*

I took Donald to the doctor on Friday.  He IS gaining weight, but I am taking him to a feeding specialist so that we can work together to get his tube taken out.  We have tried before without the tube and he is clearly not ready to have it taken out.  I have an appointment at Childrens hospital next week and he will be seeing the feeding specialist also.  Unfortunately Donald does not like his tube and tries to pull it out, so I have to put mits on his hands at night and constantly make sure his tube is secured.  I have been very blessed because he has made a huge improvement since he has left the hospital.  He and my other son have made me a much stronger person (to cope with our losses in 2008.)  It has been hard for my son Ryan since both of my parents passed away because they watched him while I worked.  He was very close to them.  I know that one day, I will tell Little Donny how a community came together to help us.  I will also tell him how much his father loved him and that his Grandma and Grandpa (on my side)would have cherished him.  Thank you again to all that have helped and prayed for us.  I will keep all of you in my prayers and continue to update on Donny situation and how everything is going.  Thanks again to all and God Bless.


----------



## sunflower

Keeping You, Donald, and Ryan in my prayers...


----------



## Godblesdon1218

Can I ask you about your father?  If it upsets you, Im very sorry.  I lost my mom on Mar 27,2008 and my father in June, right after my mother.  When I lost Donny on the 18th of Dec, I honestly did not know how to handle it, but I had to for the baby.  Little Donny was born 2 weeks early because of high blood pressure but I am glad that I had made it through.  It was even harder when I had him and I did not know why thet had to medivac him out.  I know what you are going through.  Beleive me, I really do.  I will keep you in my prayers and pray for your father.  Please write back Sunflower


----------



## sunflower

Godblesdon1218 said:


> Can I ask you about your father? If it upsets you, Im very sorry. I lost my mom on Mar 27,2008 and my father in June, right after my mother. When I lost Donny on the 18th of Dec, I honestly did not know how to handle it, but I had to for the baby. Little Donny was born 2 weeks early because of high blood pressure but I am glad that I had made it through. It was even harder when I had him and I did not know why thet had to medivac him out. I know what you are going through. Beleive me, I really do. I will keep you in my prayers and pray for your father. Please write back Sunflower


 

What would you like to ask? Did you view the slide show of him? I'll answer anything you like if I can..


----------



## Godblesdon1218

*Send directly to landlord/Ann Vass*

It would be much easier if checks, gift cards or any donation be mailed or dropped off to 1600 Emmanuel Church Road, Huntingtown, Md. 20639.
Thank you for all of your help with rent and gift cards. The gift cards help more than you can imagine. All checks are to be made payable to: Edward or Doris Futyma. Gift cards can be mailed directly to Ann Vass.


----------



## Robin

Update 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

thank you
Gin-woman for your check donation towards the rent
somdgirl for the baby diapers and baby wipes
walkerman for the donation for baby trip
persimmon creek for the wawa gift card.


----------



## Robin

Godblesdon1218 said:


> It would be much easier if checks, gift cards or any donation be mailed or dropped off to 1600 Emmanuel Church Road, Huntingtown, Md. 20639.
> Thank you for all of your help with rent and gift cards. The gift cards help more than you can imagine. All checks are to be made payable to: Edward or Doris Futyma. Gift cards can be mailed directly to Ann Vass.



How did things go with your appointment with Catholic charities? Were they able to set you up with some help?


----------



## Robin

I think there were a few folks on here waiting for things to get set up so they can contribute directly for you through the church.


----------



## Godblesdon1218

*They can contribute to St John Vianney*

I have an appt tomorrow at Catholic Charities.  St. John set this up for me so I assume that St. John takes the contributions and forwards them to Catholic Charities. I have to meet up with Grandma before I go to show  what she has also.  So she will either come by and drop it off to my landlord or I will meet her . I am looking forward to sitting down and figuring everything out.  I am going in person to social security today.  I had set up an appt for them to call and they called earlier then the appt.  They wanted to reschedule and I said NO WAY.  So, I am going to Allentown RD S.S. office.  It is better for me to go in person because I have All of Donnys paperwork from each hospital etc. I even have papers with every time he has eaten, how much, what time, etc.I track that every day.  I can even tell them how many times he has went poo since he has been home. I even track that. lol : They would not have to even send out for anything because I have it all. Hopefully, this will make it faster. I want to say thank you for the gas card amex and shopping card.  These have helped more than you can imagine. I had a flat tire yesterday and was able to get a tire and have it put on.  If I didnt have a card, I really dont know what I would have done.  Thanks everybody.  Gotta Run to S.S.  Thanks to all and God Bless.  Robin you are the best.  We luv you all-------ann, Ry and Lil d


----------



## Godblesdon1218

*Robin Is The Best*

rOBIN, THANK YOU AGAIN.  YOU MADE MY SON RYAN FINALLY BELEIVE THAT THERE ARE GOOD PEOPLE OUT THERE.  --------YOU ARE A GOOD PERSON----LOVE ANN, RY AND LIL D


----------



## Robin

A BIG GOOD LUCK today. I hope things will start shining through. This is a start. Keep your head high, and stay strong for baby donnie


----------



## SouthernMdRocks

Robin said:


> O.K.  I will start the ball rolling.....
> 
> I have the contact information of the landlord, I am contributing $100. towards back rent. If anyone in their heart wants to contribute you can write a check and drop it off during operating hours.
> 
> Mon-Fri 10-6 and Sat 10-1
> 
> Canter-Lope Horse Tack
> 21030 Point Lookout Road
> Callaway Maryland
> 301-994-2974
> 
> This family has been through hell and back again. Even if Ann gets the proper channels for disability or SSI it still takes a few weeks for things to start in her direction. Ann has been exhausting her funds taking care of a newborn, with a serious medical condition traveling back and forth to the hospitals. Funds have run out.....I personally know what this has done and went through this 3 years ago with a grand-daughter born weighing 1-lb and 4 months in John Hopkins NICU unit.
> 
> I don't believe it matters what faith Ann and her family are. What I remember the bible teaching is to help those in need.


Off to a great start Robin! I will see what I can pull together.


----------



## Godblesdon1218

*Update*

I am going to Catholic Charities today.  I told them that Grandma has 290.00 plus we already paid the landlord 450.00  I have not gotten anything else from Grandma because of a sickness in her immediate family. ... I will be putting 500.00 towards Junes rent.  I will not have any money after I do that.  .  I ask that if anyone can help with any gift cards to please send them to 1600 Emmanuel Church Rd.   Huntingtown, Md 20639. attn ann vass .  They are really needed for diapers, wipes, household supplies etc.  The cards are so helpful because I will not have any means to buy anything for the home or the baby.


----------



## Robin

Godblesdon1218 said:


> I am going to Catholic Charities today.  I told them that Grandma has 290.00 plus we already paid the landlord 450.00  I have not gotten anything else from Grandma because of a sickness in her immediate family. I am asking that Catholic Charities collect from her... I will be putting 500.00 towards Junes rent.  I will not have any money after I do that.  .  I ask that if anyone can help with any gift cards to please send them to 1600 Emmanuel Church Rd.   Huntingtown, Md 20639. attn ann vass .  They are really needed for diapers, wipes, household supplies etc.  The cards are so helpful because I will not have any means to buy anything for the home or the baby. Catholic Charities and St. John Vianney will be handling all of the cash, money orders and checks donated from this point on. They will go directly to my landlord.  Thank you to everybody for your donations.



Ask Catholic charities if a fund can be set up for you so some friends and family can donate to them in care of you and donnie.


----------



## Robin

Ann get a name and address to send donations and post it here.

Folks feel more comfortable donating through a legit non profit so they can get a tax write off for their donations.


----------



## Robin

Good Luck today, hang in there it might take a little time to get things rolling.


----------



## Godblesdon1218

Robin said:


> Ask Catholic charities if a fund can be set up for you so some friends and family can donate to them in care of you and donnie.



Robin,

I have called churches etc and they have never took up collections for people.  I called St. John Vianney and I was told the same thing.  Catholic Charities does not do this either.  Robin, do you mind if people continue drop checks/giftcards to your store.  I dont ever want to be a burden on anyone but I dont know what else to do.  I think if you could just send them directly to my landlord/myself, it would help. If anyone wants to drop any donation off at the farm that I live on, my landlord doesnt mind.  I understand that people dont know me, Lil D and Ryan but I would not mind if they came by to meet us.


----------



## Godblesdon1218

*I originally posted this because I needed help*

Libby, do you know of a church that I can have donations sent to.  Look, if anyone can help my family with anything, could you please just drop off anything that you think may help us to Robin at the address that she posted or to Ann Vass or Edward Futyma -landlord-1600 Emmanuel Church Rd.
Huntingtown, Md 20639.  My landlord does not mind if things are donated directly there..  His name is Edward Futyma. I assure you that I am a very responsible person and good mother.  Im just going through a hard time and I cant do it alone.

Look, I would not have asked if I didnt need help.I posted my story and I proved my story. I cant do anymore.  I need help NOW  If anyone feels uncomfortable dropping checks or gift cards off with my landlord or myself, then just say a prayer for us.  Hopefully, that will help. Thanks to all.


----------



## Robin

Godblesdon1218 said:


> Robin,
> 
> I have called churches etc and they have never took up collections for people.  I called St. John Vianney and I was told the same thing.  Catholic Charities does not do this either.  Robin, do you mind if people continue drop checks/giftcards to your store.  I dont ever want to be a burden on anyone but I dont know what else to do.  I think if you could just send them directly to my landlord/myself, it would help. If anyone wants to drop any donation off at the farm that I live on, my landlord doesnt mind.  I understand that people dont know me, Lil D and Ryan but I would not mind if they came by to meet us.



I have an area in my store dedicated for donations for food, baby items misc for any one to drop off.  Diapers are always welcome gas cards  food store, and checks made out to the landlord.  I have $100.00 again on the first that I will be putting towards your rent for June. Please folks don't think that too little is not important. A canned good item will be greatly appreciated. daily care items. anything.


----------



## Robin

*Ann*

Read through this thread and see if there is somewhere you can call

http://forums.somd.com/life-southern-maryland/158364-compiling-list-worthy-local-charities.html


----------



## Godblesdon1218

Robin said:


> I have an area in my store dedicated for donations for food, baby items misc for any one to drop off.  Diapers are always welcome gas cards  food store, and checks made out to the landlord.  I have $100.00 again on the first that I will be putting towards your rent for June. Please folks don't think that too little is not important. A canned good item will be greatly appreciated. daily care items. anything.



740.00 FOR MAY HAS BEEN PAID.  PICKED UP 290.00 FROM SUE ROBIN, WE LOVE YOU.  YOU HAVE GIVEN ME STRENGTH THAT I THOUGHT I LOST.  THANK YOU  I AM WAITING TO HEAR BACK FROM CATHOLIC CHARITIES IN REFERENCE TO MEETING YESTERDAY TO SEE IF SJV CAN HELP.  I WANT TO JOIN SJV BUT I DONT KNOW IF IT COSTS TO JOIN THE CHURCH. DOES ANYONE KNOW?


----------



## Godblesdon1218

Robin, Im Gonna See What I Can Find Out Today.  Im Wondering If I Can Talk To Mr Beverly At Smile And See What He Says.  He Knows A Lot About Things Like This.  Hes A Very Good Man


----------



## Robin

see if anyone here can help Parent Resources | Parenting | Family


----------



## Im_Me

Godblesdon1218 said:


> 740.00 FOR MAY HAS BEEN PAID.  PICKED UP 290.00 FROM SUE ROBIN, WE LOVE YOU.  YOU HAVE GIVEN ME STRENGTH THAT I THOUGHT I LOST.  THANK YOU  I AM WAITING TO HEAR BACK FROM CATHOLIC CHARITIES IN REFERENCE TO MEETING YESTERDAY TO SEE IF SJV CAN HELP.  I WANT TO JOIN SJV BUT I DONT KNOW IF IT COSTS TO JOIN THE CHURCH. DOES ANYONE KNOW?



It doesn't cost anything to join the church.  We have masses at 530 Saturday evening.   8, 915 and 1120 on Sunday.  There are daily masses too.  If you don't mind I'll stop by this weekend to meet and talk. I'd like to help you too.


----------



## Robin

Im_Me said:


> It doesn't cost anything to join the church.  We have masses at 530 Saturday evening.   8, 915 and 1120 on Sunday.  There are daily masses too.  If you don't mind I'll stop by this weekend to meet and talk. I'd like to help you too.


----------



## Im_Me

I tried to see you today, Ann, but got a little confused when I got to the address.  Are you right there by the main house, or at another location?  If I hear from you I'll try again later.  I have something for you and for the little one.  We can also arrange to meet for church, if you feel up to it.  PM me with a phone number or location if you want to keep it private.

P.S. I just saw I messed up the time for the masses..It's 8, 9:30 and 11:15. I hope I didn't mess you up! I look forward to meeting you.


----------



## Godblesdon1218

Hi.  I just got your message.  My home  is the white trailor next to the main house.  It is mucg nicer than it looks on the outside.  Lrt me know of a time that you can come by and we will set up a meeting.  I really want to get back in the church.  This is the only thing missing in my life that I need  badly.


----------



## Godblesdon1218

*To Im me*

Did you leave a toy for Donny?  Donny loves this toy so much.  If you did thank you so much.  I will give you a call probably tomorrow-Tuesday.  I had family come in from California that I havent seen for 4 years.  But they went back today.  I will try to see if we can meet at your convenience. Thank You so much for everything and for thinking of us.


----------



## Im_Me

Godblesdon1218 said:


> Did you leave a toy for Donny?  Donny loves this toy so much.  If you did thank you so much.  I will give you a call probably tomorrow-Tuesday.  I had family come in from California that I havent seen for 4 years.  But they went back today.  I will try to see if we can meet at your convenience. Thank You so much for everything and for thinking of us.



I'm glad he's enjoying it.   Pls do call so I can see how you are.


----------



## Godblesdon1218

*To All That Helped-thank you*

i JUST WANTED TO SAY THANK YOU TO ALL THAT HELPED MY FAMILY WITH GAS CARDS, STORE CARDS, DIAPERS, THE HIGHCHAIR AND PORTA CRIB.  i AM HOPING THAT SOMETHING HAPPENS WITH SOCIAL SECURITY DISABILITY FOR DONNY SOON.  i HAVE PAID 400.00 FOR JUNES RENT AND I AM SO HAPPY THAT EVERYONE STEPPED UP AND HELP US WITH MAYS RENT AND ALL OF THE THOUGHTFUL CARDS, DIAPERS ETC. i WILL BE DONATING ALL OF DONNYS NEWBORN CLOTHES, BASSINET, BOUNCEY SEAT, SO IF ANYONE KNOWS OF A FAMILY IN NEED, PLEASE LET ME KNOW.  i WOULD LOVE TO SHARE THE LOVE. TO THE PERSON THAT DROPPED OFF THE WONDERFUL, EDUCATIONAL TOY, thank you so much-HE LOVES IT SO MUCH


----------



## Godblesdon1218

When Is A Good Time To Call???


----------



## Godblesdon1218

*iLL CALL TOMORROW*

i WILL CALL YOU TOMORROW AND IF ITS AT A BAD TIME, JUST CALL ME BACK ON MY HOME OR CELL.  CANT WAIT TO TALK TO YOU------FINALLY.  YOU HAVE BEEN SO SWEET TO US-- THANK YOU


----------



## Robin

*Ann*

Hang in there. Ann

I just mailed 200.00 to your landlord, I did not want to drop it off a Grandmas she has been too busy with Grandpa.


----------



## Godblesdon1218

Robin. Thank You so much for helping us.  Everything has gone terrible in the last three days.  Donny was eating so good without tube, but he is now teething and will not eat or drink anything.  I have to feed everything via tube.  Social Security is taking their time with disability for Donny and I cant do anything with his fathers benefits because they need a death certificate and the DNA information, whcich has not come back.  I paid 400.00 to my Landlord for June and thank you for the 200.00.  I honestly have been crying because sometimes I just feel like I have so much on my plate. I feel like Donny is regressing but I am hanging in there. I gotta be strong and thank you for everything you have done.  My sister is suppose to be sending a gift card for gas for us.  I have never been in such a bad situation in my life and I just want to have everything normal.  It is hard to not be able to work. I know that God is looking out for us.  Thank you so much for helping us Robin.  It means the world to me to have people like you pulling for us. Much love------ann, Lil D and Ryan


----------



## godsbutterfly

Godblesdon1218 said:


> Robin. Thank You so much for helping us.  Everything has gone terrible in the last three days.  Donny was eating so good without tube, but he is now teething and will not eat or drink anything.  I have to feed everything via tube.  Social Security is taking their time with disability for Donny and I cant do anything with his fathers benefits because they need a death certificate and the DNA information, whcich has not come back.  I paid 400.00 to my Landlord for June and thank you for the 200.00.  I honestly have been crying because sometimes I just feel like I have so much on my plate. I feel like Donny is regressing but I am hanging in there. I gotta be strong and thank you for everything you have done.  My sister is suppose to be sending a gift card for gas for us.  I have never been in such a bad situation in my life and I just want to have everything normal.  It is hard to not be able to work. I know that God is looking out for us.  Thank you so much for helping us Robin.  It means the world to me to have people like you pulling for us. Much love------ann, Lil D and Ryan





Don't give up, Hon! Your son is not necessarily regressing just because he doesn't want to eat. Babies who are teething often don't want to eat, especially if they are cutting more than one at a time. My little granddaughter just went thru a whole speil of not eating or sleeping until she broke 3 thru at once! You're doing a good job with him from what I have read so you just keep on pressing on. Prayers to all of you!


----------



## Godblesdon1218

To: Im Me  My car is in the shop right now.  Something broke underneath causing the tire to blow out.  I am sorry I couldnt meet you at church.  I dont think I will have it back until next week becuase of the damage that was caused.  It caused a lot of damage because we were driving.  I am just glad we did not wreck.  Hopefully I will be able to get it out and meet you at next weeks service.


----------



## Marie

Godblesdon1218 said:


> I wnat to introduce myself, my name is Ann. I have a 16 yr old and I had a son Donny on 1-19-09. He was born with a T-Fistula. He had an operation at birth. He is still on a feeding tube but I stayed with him at the hospital and learned all I could in order to have him home with me and my other son. Unfortunately, Donny will never meet his Daddy because he passed away on Dec 18th 2008. Our problem is that I have cleaned my savings acct to continue to pay rent etc. I am wondering if anyone knows of any place or person that will help us. I have been to Catholic Charities, no funds. I have been to Social Services, must have an eviction notice. I have tried Salvation Army, several churches etc...I am the sole caretaker of my son. I have applied for benefits from his Dads passing and disability for him through Social Security but unfortunately, his interview is not until the end of this month. Honestly, I am having a hard enough time dealing with everything, I am trying to be strong. Now I am almost one month behind on rent and I cant get any help. I have always worked and paid taxes. I have took people in my home that needed help before, I will do anything for anyone. Why is there no help for people in bad situations that they honestly did not put themselves in?


 
Most of the local churches dont do cash anymore they belong to project hope which does cash. That wasy someone cant go from church to church just hitting them up. Have you tried project hope? Try contacting Cornerstones transformational ministeries team they can put you in touch with them (301) 862-4497


----------



## Godblesdon1218

thank you, I will try them.


----------



## Godblesdon1218

*Gas / Giftcards*

If anyone could help my family with gas cards, it would be very much appreciated.  We honestly are struggling very bad and I am asking that if anyone could help with gift or gas cards, it would be a tremendous help. It is hard to ask for help , but we honestly have so many doctor appointments, that we really do need help. If anyone is able to help, please remit to Ann Vass in care of Donald DARNALL  1600 Emmanuel Church Road  Huntingtown, Maryland  20639---I thank everyone---Ann, Lil Donny and Ryan


----------



## sunflower

Godblesdon1218 said:


> Lil DD is running a fever of 103. I took him to the hospital and I have to take him to his pediatrician tomorrow. I had a mechanic fix my car and I think he did nothing at all because it wont even start. I am hoping that he will be a man of his word and fix any problem as a result of him supposedly fixing it. We will have to see. I cant be without a car because I have too many appointments. I asked Donnys Grandmother if I could use her spare car and she cant help me. Please pray for us because we really need it--------Thanks--ann


 

Is public transportation an option? What about calling your local health Dept and ask about getting rides to Dr. appointments.. Its worth a try...


----------



## Godblesdon1218

Well, today is a new day, my son has only got worse.  I amtrying to find a ride to take him to his doctor near the hospital.  I can not beleive that I was only able to drive my car 1 day before it broke down.  It broke down originally in front of Blankenship Auto when I picked it up.  After they pushed it back to their shop, they told me that a wire was loose.  I can not beleive how people lie just to make a buck.  Well I will continue to find a ride to take the baby to the doctor-Hope my luck gets better.


----------



## libby

Godblesdon1218 said:


> Well, today is a new day, my son has only got worse.  I amtrying to find a ride to take him to his doctor near the hospital.  I can not beleive that I was only able to drive my car 1 day before it broke down.  It broke down originally in front of Blankenship Auto when I picked it up.  After they pushed it back to their shop, they told me that a wire was loose.  I can not beleive how people lie just to make a buck.  Well I will continue to find a ride to take the baby to the doctor-Hope my luck gets better.



Hey Ann,
I've been following your thread and you are in my prayers.  I wish I could something of a practical nature, but unfortunately, right now things are a little tight for us, too.  
Perhaps the priests at SJV or Jesus,the Divine Word can offer help with transport.  Not them personally, but they may know a parishoner who could give you and D a ride.
We can always expect a harder road when we try to do as God wants, and it seems quite unfair after all you've been through.  Turn your grief to Jesus and He will help.  Do you have a Bible?  If not, meditate on some of the sufferings you know from memory.   Imagine Mary's faithfulness (for instance) when she was 9 months pregnant and got on a donkey for a miles long trek to Bethlehem.  Thats gotta suck!
If I can pull a little something together I'll drop it with Canter-Lope.

Love,
Libby


----------



## Robin

Godblesdon1218 said:


> Lil DD is running a fever of 103.  I took him to the hospital and I have to take him to his pediatrician tomorrow.  I had a mechanic fix my car and I think he did  nothing at all becuase it wont even start.  I am hoping that he will be a man of his word and fix any problem as a result of him supposedly fixing it.  We will have to see.  I cant be without a car because I have too many appointments.  I asked Donnys Grandmother if I could use her spare car and she cant help me. Please pray for us because we really need it--------Thanks--ann



Donnys grandmother is having a tough time too hubby had emergency surgery for an infected appendix and having their own daily runs to wound care. And Hubbys dad had an accident and in in ICU The car is being used and no longer a spare. You guys need some sunshine your way and soon.


----------



## Godblesdon1218

Sorry I put quote in there.  I am still learnin things


----------



## Godblesdon1218

*Update on Lil D*

My sister is taking Lil D and I to the GI doctor at childrens hospital today.  I am hoping that everything turns out ok. He is still running a fever and not eating very well. I am hoping for the best.  I must say that with everything going on is starting to depress me and if anyone has any tips on fighting depression/anxiety, please let me know. I wish everyday that Donny were still here.  He would love this baby so much. Also, he was good at everything.  He would have had my car running very quick.  He was very smart. I really miss him and wish that he were here because its just not the same without him.  My son Ryan loved him and we were so looking forward to this baby. Does anyone know if SJV has mass on Saturday or Sunday night?


----------



## Godblesdon1218

*Car*

Also, if anyone knows of an inexpensive car, please pm me.  It may be cheaper to buy a car than to pay the price to get it out.


----------



## Godblesdon1218

*Update on Donny*

We took him to the GI Doctor at childrens hospitaland he will be starting a feeding pump which will be delivered on Monday.  She wants to try to see if he is burning too many calories trying to suck w/ the T- Fistula problem that he has.  She said that I have to use the feeding pump more until he gains the weight that he should.  We have also upped the formula intake.  I will see her in two weeks and we will see how much weight he gains.  She said that if he does not gain weight, that they will be doing more tests.  I am hoping that he improves and I believe that he will.  One good thing, I should be getting my car out this week , so I am not a burden to anyone for a ride. I will be able to continue the nursing program.  My sisters are helping me by watching my son for me on the 3 days that I have school.  At least, I will have a certification to work in the nursing field and I hope to find a good job so we are never in this bind again. I will not be able to work full time until my son gets better. I honestly believe that Lil Donnys father, my father and mother are looking out for him from heaven.  I believe that it is in Gods hands and I trust him. I WANT TO SAY THANKS AGAIN TO EVERYONE THAT HELPED MY FAMILY.


----------



## Godblesdon1218

*DD's PUMP*

DD's feeding pump was delivered last night and it works much better than using feeding syringes. He is doing a little better.  If anyone talks to Grandma, please tell her to go to (rusue)--she will know what I am talking about.  I did get my car back finally.  So we do have transportation again for now. Thanks for eveyones help.  To the person that needs the baby newborn clothes and bassinet, I am getting everything together.  I will have everything ready by tomorrow.  I am glad to help you. I will pm you my phone number and will let you know where to pick the things up.Good Luck---ann


----------



## Godblesdon1218

*please if anyone can help*

Please, if anyone can help with any gas/gift cards, Pleae mail or drop them off to:them to Baby Donny/Ann Vass  1600 Emmanuel Church Road   Huntingtown, M.D.  20639
This is not a scam, this is honestly a mother that has to take her baby to the doctors tomorrow afternoon and Thur and has no gas at all


----------



## carie_47421

Is this like your personal blog?


----------



## sunflower

Godblesdon1218 said:


> Please, if anyone can help with any gas/gift cards, Pleae mail or drop them off to:them to Baby Donny/Ann Vass 1600 Emmanuel Church Road Huntingtown, M.D. 20639
> This is not a scam, this is honestly a mother that has to take her baby to the doctors tomorrow afternoon and Thur and has no gas at all


 

Like I wrote before have you called your local health Dept. or Social Services.. I know SS gives out gas cards for Dr. appointments.. If not the local health Dept. should give you a free ride.. Gotta call!


----------



## HeavyChevy75

I just don't have the extra cash right now to spare. I am sorry...


----------



## Robin

http://www.calverthealth.org/personalhealth/healthservices/matp.htm


----------



## Robin

Calvert County Women's Outreach and Women's Resources


----------



## Robin

Medical Assistance for Families Home Page
Maryland Children's Health Program


----------



## Godblesdon1218

sunflower said:


> Like I wrote before have you called your local health Dept. or Social Services.. I know SS gives out gas cards for Dr. appointments.. If not the local health Dept. should give you a free ride.. Gotta call!



I will be going to S.S. tomorrow-Thank You


----------



## Godblesdon1218

carie_47421 said:


> Is this like your personal blog?



LIKE No ITS NOT


----------



## Godblesdon1218

sunflower said:


> Like I wrote before have you called your local health Dept. or Social Services.. I know SS gives out gas cards for Dr. appointments.. If not the local health Dept. should give you a free ride.. Gotta call!


I talk to the Infants and Toddler program quite frequently.  I signed up for them to come out to evaluate Donny.  They do not give rides to people to Baltimore and to Childrens Hospital.  The insurance does.  You have to make the appointment two weeks in advance and I beleive that they go to Baltimore on certain days and Childrens on certain days.  I have information on all of this and I have to get an appointment with the doctor on the day that they are going to the specific hospital.  I beleive that I can get an appointment with Childrens but not Baltimore.  I will figure something out.  Tomorrow is a new day.  Thank you for your suggestions.


----------



## Godblesdon1218

*Dd's Pump*

Donalds new pump is working out very good.  He can eat through his NG tube at a very slow pace and he has been eating more.  I cant wait until the day that my son eats well on his own and does not have to have this NG tube.  I thank God that he is healthy other than the complications stemming from surgery that he had.  I have read online support groups for others that have had children with T_Fistula and they have gone through the same things. Sometimes it just takes time.  Other than that, he is an extremely happy baby.  Grandma saw him today and she had him laughing. Thank you to whomever sent the clothes to us.  Also the walker, diapers and oneseys.  Thank You very much.  I will be re-donating everything that I have once Donny grows out of them.  I am still donating both boucy seats.  They were given to me at my shower brand new.  I already am holding the bassinet for someone. So if anyone knows of anyone in need of the seats please pm me.


----------



## Godblesdon1218

*Ss*

Went to Social Services today with DD.  Waited while he was crying because of the teething.  Finally they called me.  Donalds worker at infant and toddler program also suggested that I go.  Abruptly told that they do not have any gift cards and I need an eviction notice for any help towards rent.  So, I thanked her and realized that whatever is going to happen is going to happen.  We'll get throught everything.  It just takes time


----------



## HeavyChevy75

I don't know what else to tell you.


----------



## carie_47421

Get up go get a job like all the other single moms out there! Quit crying about how bad your problems are! You must have a lil extra cash flow; you’re on SOMD all day! internet is not free, unless ur at the library, which i'm sure babies are not so welcomed there...I am so tired of these moms who just want to CRY. I lost my children’s father 3 years ago, I am 25, 2 kids working full time and going to school ( with NO state help). Make a damn move and stop trying to get hand outs!  EHHHH


----------



## mingiz

carie_47421 said:


> Get up go get a job like all the other single moms out there! Quit crying about how bad your problems are! You must have a lil extra cash flow; you’re on SOMD all day! internet is not free, unless ur at the library, which i'm sure babies are not so welcomed there...I am so tired of these moms who just want to CRY. I lost my children’s father 3 years ago, I am 25, 2 kids working full time and going to school ( with NO state help). Make a damn move and stop trying to get hand outs!  EHHHH



Very well said Kudo's to you and your kids... I donated to this lady through friends. I also have been reading the post. Your right, asking for help when needed is fine and most people will jump in there and help a stranger. But this lady is begging now and expecting it. Her other son is old enough to get a job and help his mother.:shrug: I think people are tired of it....This lady is old enough to take care of herself and kids. Seems she doesn't want to.


----------



## lovinmaryland

mingiz said:


> Very well said Kudo's to you and your kids... I donated to this lady through friends. I also have been reading the post. Your right, asking for help when needed is fine and most people will jump in there and help a stranger. But this lady is begging now and expecting it. Her other son is old enough to get a job and help his mother.:shrug: I think people are tired of it....This lady is old enough to take care of herself and kids. Seems she doesn't want to.



In her defense though... who is going to want to hire someone who is constantly having to take off work to take her ill son to the hospital all the time?

I am however finding it hard to believe that she is not able to get some sort of assitance from SS or the health department.  W/ all these people who really arent deserving of being on Welfare I cant understand how someone who obviously needs help desperatly cant get any.


----------



## Godblesdon1218

I do not understand you people who constantly put others down.  Im not in a position to argue with anyone.  My son is on a feeding pump.  If I could go out and get a full time job, dont u think I would.  I cant just leave my son with any babysitter because he has an NG tube and has to be fed through a pump.  I have applied for disability for him, but unfortunately it takes a while.  I can not go to work until my son is off a feeding pump.  Do u understand now?


----------



## Godblesdon1218

My  older son and I are trying very hard to make it. He is helping my land lord pay the rent.  You can beleive that I have helped may people in my life but I am having a hard time right now.  As soon as my little son is able to eat like other children, I will be to work.   I would love to go to work.  I love working but my sick child comes first.


----------



## Godblesdon1218

carie_47421 said:


> Get up go get a job like all the other single moms out there! Quit crying about how bad your problems are! You must have a lil extra cash flow; you’re on SOMD all day! internet is not free, unless ur at the library, which i'm sure babies are not so welcomed there...I am so tired of these moms who just want to CRY. I lost my children’s father 3 years ago, I am 25, 2 kids working full time and going to school ( with NO state help). Make a damn move and stop trying to get hand outs!  EHHHH



You know what, you are an ignorant person.  What if your partner died one month before your baby was born and before that you lost both of your parents the same year. Then you have a sick baby that is in the hospitaal for over two months and only I can take care of him becuase I had to be trained on the NG tube.. I cant "just make a move "like u say, I have a baby with a problem with his esophogus and stomach.  He is unable to eat.  He was doing good and then totally regressed.  I do cry and I will continue to cry until I am all cried out.  What do you want,  me to hold in all of the hurt that I feel. I am not going to feed into you because I know your just trying to upset me and I dont have time for that. I am sorry it sounded like I was begging.  I just had no way to get gas.  I tried everything .  But, I am erasing this whole thing because I dont want to argue, I just needed to take my son to an appt. But we made it. Sometimes, when you have a sick child, you have to ask for help but you can beleive I will never ask for another thing.  Thank you for making me realize how people are.  I donate things myself to people and try to help people when I can.  I wish that noone would have helped us if they felt that way about it.  I would rather struggle than to have help from people that say mean things about others. And Im not on Southern MD all day.  I am on Southern MD between feedings when my son is asleep


----------



## Godblesdon1218

lovinmaryland said:


> In her defense though... who is going to want to hire someone who is constantly having to take off work to take her ill son to the hospital all the time?
> 
> I am however finding it hard to believe that she is not able to get some sort of assitance from SS or the health department.  W/ all these people who really arent deserving of being on Welfare I cant understand how someone who obviously needs help desperatly cant get any.



I am still waiting for Donnys disability, it will probably be here soon.


----------



## Godblesdon1218

sunflower said:


> Like I wrote before have you called your local health Dept. or Social Services.. I know SS gives out gas cards for Dr. appointments.. If not the local health Dept. should give you a free ride.. Gotta call!



NO THEY DONT,I WENT. But I did have a member offer me a ride when I need one . Which was very nice and thank you very much.


----------



## sunflower

Godblesdon1218 said:


> NO THEY DONT,I WENT. But I did have a member offer me a ride when I need one . Which was very nice and thank you very much.


 

I didnt write it to put you down or anything. I wrote it to "try" to help.. I understand your having a hard time, so are a lot of people.. GL


----------



## Godblesdon1218

mingiz said:


> Very well said Kudo's to you and your kids... I donated to this lady through friends. I also have been reading the post. Your right, asking for help when needed is fine and most people will jump in there and help a stranger. But this lady is begging now and expecting it. Her other son is old enough to get a job and help his mother.:shrug: I think people are tired of it....This lady is old enough to take care of herself and kids. Seems she doesn't want to.



I have always taken care of my kids,  My son just got a job, we are going to catch up.  I stated that.  My God, I was replying to someone that asked me what I needed and I put gift cards for gas.  I am sorry but it is the truth,  I am not begging and if you let me know how much money that you sent me, I would like to give it back to you within the next month.  We should be caught up by then. I appreciate you helping me but I think I know why you are writing this.


----------



## Godblesdon1218

sunflower said:


> I didnt write it to put you down or anything. I wrote it to "try" to help.. I understand your having a hard time, so are a lot of people.. GL



Honey, I know.  I guess i realized there are some people on here that get off on starting fights and I am just too old for that.


----------



## Godblesdon1218

Godblesdon1218 said:


> I have always taken care of my kids,  My son just got a job, we are going to catch up.  I stated that.  My God, I was replying to someone that asked me what I needed and I put gift cards for gas.  I am sorry but it is the truth,  I am not begging and if you let me know how much money that you sent me, I would like to give it back to you within the next month.  We should be caught up by then. I appreciate you helping me but I think I know why you are writing this.



I am not begging for anything.  It is pretty hard to tell a story and to ask for help, so  excuse me if you think I am begging.  I am also giving back by donating things to people that need them.  When I start making good money again after my son gets better, I will continue to give back.  Ill never change the way I am.


----------



## Godblesdon1218

carie_47421 said:


> Get up go get a job like all the other single moms out there! Quit crying about how bad your problems are! You must have a lil extra cash flow; you’re on SOMD all day! internet is not free, unless ur at the library, which i'm sure babies are not so welcomed there...I am so tired of these moms who just want to CRY. I lost my children’s father 3 years ago, I am 25, 2 kids working full time and going to school ( with NO state help). Make a damn move and stop trying to get hand outs!  EHHHH



Ill cry as long as I need to cry, thats none of your buisness. Its great that your doing so much, I am trying to do what I can do while he is on his feeding tube. I refuse to leave my son with anyone who is not trained on a feeding tube because if there is a misplacement with the tube, it could go into his lungs and he could die. So, I have to feed him every 4 to 5 hours. If he is watched by someone, when I go to my college classes, it has to be cut to 4-5 hours and I have to make sure that he is fed right before he goes.  The only people that can watch him is my sister because she is trained to. when he gets better, I will be working.  Donald has a grandmother that loves him and my sisters that love him.  But unfortunately only one of them is trained on the tube feedings. Right now, he can only take one ounce by mouth and the rest has to be tube fed.  . You say you like making that money, I am sure we all do. Dont you think I wish I could work.? But there are certain situations that your going to come across that are very hard and one day you might need support.  Sorry, I dont think I would have went to Social Services if I had a "lil cash flow."  We dont have much but we do have love, which is more than I can say about your great attitude.  I will say a prayer for you and your kids. My children are not problems, it is people tlike you that I have a problem with.  You have no right to ever put me or anyone else down.I have always took care of my children and helped with other peoples children and have done a very good job. . How dare you judge me, you dont even know me.


----------



## TurboK9

Godblesdon1218 said:


> thats none of your buisness.



First of all, I'm sorry for your situation with your little one.  I've family members that have gone through similar, so have an idea how hard it can be.  That said, when you post a part of your life on a public forum, you make it everyone's business.  You really should not expect only positive responses, if people have never met you and your kids, for all they know you post on forums across the web like this trying to scam people out of money (not saying that is what you are doing, only that some may think you are, etc).  Don't expect tolerance particularly when you won't give any.

Other than that, good luck, and best thoughts to your baby.


----------



## Godblesdon1218

*very good point*



TurboK9 said:


> First of all, I'm sorry for your situation with your little one.  I've family members that have gone through similar, so have an idea how hard it can be.  That said, when you post a part of your life on a public forum, you make it everyone's business.  You really should not expect only positive responses, if people have never met you and your kids, for all they know you post on forums across the web like this trying to scam people out of money (not saying that is what you are doing, only that some may think you are, etc).  Don't expect tolerance particularly when you won't give any.
> 
> Other than that, good luck, and best thoughts to your baby.



Yes, you are absolutely right.  I really hesitatd before I ever wrote anything about my situation.  When people thought I was scamming, I took proof to two churches.  I think that mabye I should have never posted this, but there were people that helped us get through one of the roughest times I have been through.  I know its not over, but I think we are in a better situation than we were.  I just hope that my son gets better.  Than I can depend on me.  Thank you and God Bless


----------



## HeavyChevy75

I talked to my friend who works for CPS but has dealt with SS. She told me that you really need to explain to them what exactly you need. You need to tell them honestly what is going on. Also have you filed for you fiance's Social secruity benefits for your little one?


----------



## Godblesdon1218

I just wated to first say thank you to everyone that donated anything from a piece of clothing to help with my rent.  I never wanted to sound like I was begging but I just kept getting turned away from help and didnt know what to do.  When my son was in the hospital, I really needed to stay with him so that he would know me and also so that I could learn his care plan.  He was in the hospital for over two months.  I am sorry if I sounded like I was begging. I was afraid of losing my home and of not being able to take him to his appointments.  I think that sometimes it just helps me to write and talk to other people so that I dont feel depressed. But i think I will get a journal instead. So, I am sorry if I offended anyone and I know that one day my son will get better.  Thank you to all that helped me and to those I offended, Im very sorry. I will post Lil DD's new pictures as soon as i can.


----------



## Godblesdon1218

HeavyChevy75 said:


> I talked to my friend who works for CPS but has dealt with SS. She told me that you really need to explain to them what exactly you need. You need to tell them honestly what is going on. Also have you filed for you fiance's Social secruity benefits for your little one?



Yes, but they had to summons for his tissue from his autopsy to prove that he is the father.  So, since I didnt get the DNA results back, they denied me, but I could appeal after the DNA results.  I know that Social Sec gives a lump sum for the deathitself, but I think that should go to his mother because she paid for the funeral.  I also applied for disability for my son and havent heard about that. I plan on going back to nursing as soon as he gets better. Thank you for responding (nicely)Have a good 4th


----------



## HeavyChevy75

I understand his mom paid for the funeral but there will be a montly check that will come for his care from the SSI. I would talk to his mom and work on pursueing it after the DNA test. This is something that Donnie would want for his son escpecially since he does have medical issues.


----------



## Im_Me

Ann, call me around 9 am if you want to go to church.

p.s. there are several discussion/ prayer groups sponsored by the church for you to join.  Some are between sessions right now, but we can get you in something soon.


----------



## Godblesdon1218

*Just got back*



Im_Me said:


> Ann, call me around 9 am if you want to go to church.
> 
> p.s. there are several discussion/ prayer groups sponsored by the church for you to join.  Some are between sessions right now, but we can get you in something soon.



My two sons and I rode with my sister to my brothers for family get together and spent the night Saturday and came home Sunday around 5p.  I really want to join a discussion/prayer group.  I have my clinicals for nursing school on sundays a.m., so I am wondering if there is a mass on Sat night or Sun night. ( I just tube fed Donny and when I burped him, threw up all over me, him, bed etc.) So, Im up bathing him , me, and washing everything.  His weight check is tomorrow.  I think he has gained. I think they are pushing too much formula on him and his little stomach is still recovering from the operation.  I will discuss this with the doctor tomorrow.  Call me on my home number in the morning or cell in the afternoon.  I will have it on when I take him to the Dr.  Thanks, Im really trying to get together soon.  Even if they are between sessions at the discussion group, would they still let me sit in?    Also, do you think I could bring Donny if he is quiet.  I will make sure he is fed and not cranky.   Talk to ya tomorrow----ANN


----------



## Godblesdon1218

HeavyChevy75 said:


> I understand his mom paid for the funeral but there will be a montly check that will come for his care from the SSI. I would talk to his mom and work on pursueing it after the DNA test. This is something that Donnie would want for his son escpecially since he does have medical issues.


Yes, Donnie will be getting checks from his father monthly as soon as the DNA returns. But I have to re-apply.  I have to call to find out if the DNA test came back yet.  I am going to make sure that the little guy gets through all of this. He is such a good baby.No matter what we have been through, he and my other son definately keep me going.  I will definately make sure that he gets monthly social security. I think they do the death benefit(lump sum). and the SS checks seperately.


----------



## Godblesdon1218

mingiz said:


> Very well said Kudo's to you and your kids... I donated to this lady through friends. I also have been reading the post. Your right, asking for help when needed is fine and most people will jump in there and help a stranger. But this lady is begging now and expecting it. Her other son is old enough to get a job and help his mother.:shrug: I think people are tired of it....This lady is old enough to take care of herself and kids. Seems she doesn't want to.



That is completely untrue but that is your opinion and I respect it.


----------



## Godblesdon1218

What would you do if you were in my position.  Would you take care of your son and get him through his illness.? Would you have left him in the hospital to get better?  Would you have learned his care plan so that you could take him home so that you didnt have to spend the night in the hospital and leave the 16 yr old at home by himself? Could you please tell me what you would do in my position?  I am so curious as to what other people would do in my position.  Remeber, the baby is now on a pump feeding tube. I have to watch him to make sure that he does not choke if/when he throws up.  Please tell me how I am not taking care of my kids.  I am here with my children and I am trying to get the youngest over his issues.  I would like to know what you would have done differently.  You know, when people pass away or you have a sick child, it is so easy for people to say, Im here for u.  I am not even talking financially. I am talking about coming over and mabye just holding the baby for one hour or coming over to talk.  I have had one person do that.  She was actually a complete stranger but I now have a lot of respect for her in just inviting the baby and I to church with her. I am wondering what you would have done differently.  I am not saying this to be a smart ass either because I dont know you but I know that you were helpful to our family and I thank you for that.  But I really want to know what anyone would have done differently.


----------



## outspkn

*Do not listen to them*

I know who you are and I know how you took care of everyone around you even though you were a single parent working two jobs and didnt have much money.  I am sorry to hear about your mom, dad, and donny passing.  Remember that Donny loved you more than anything in this world.  All that he wanted was to have a life with you and that baby. I knew the baby had an operation when he was born.  I hope that he gets better.  Dont listen to anything anyone says to you.  You have taken care of many people in your life.  I hope that everything works out for you.  I will pm you.


----------



## Godblesdon1218

Thank You.  Also, thank you to everyone that helped us.  We are fine.  We really dont need anything else.  We will be able to catch up and I just honestly want all of the comments to stop.  Thanks again.


----------



## nomoney

> We are fine
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Will you please stop writing things about me. My God, I appreciate everyone helping us, but you do not have to tell people to write a big fat check. We are now making it. I swear, if I keep reading the awful things that people write, Ill probably get depressed. I understand that people dont like me or dont like who my sons father was, but why is there so much hostility. When I staarted that thread, I asked where to go for help. Im sorry that I ever did.I never realized that people would ridicule someones death. Its not funny that someone died, no matter how they died. I will always be there for anyone that needs anything because that who I am. I am sorry that I was on the other end, I was the one that needed help. I appreciate everything but we are OK and I dont need anything from anyone.



Got a pm from Godblesdon out of the blue for no reason last night.  Just though I'd share it so everyone knows that she doesn't need anything else.  Good job everyone.  Another person helped by forumites.


----------



## Mojo

I won the lottery last night and was going to give her the winning ticket.


----------



## PrepH4U

nomoney said:


> Got a pm from Godblesdon out of the blue for no reason last night.  Just though I'd share it so everyone knows that she doesn't need anything else.  Good job everyone.  Another person helped by forumites.



yeah that's good news! WTG all!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Mojo said:


> I won the lottery last night and was going to give her the winning ticket.



as a friend, I would be happy to relieve you of the burden of the winning lottery ticket. That's what friends are for, sometimes you have to take one for the team.  I wouldn't do this for just anyone BTW, but I know how much you've stressed over this ticket for the last 18 hours. When should I pick it up


----------



## Godblesdon1218

*Update on Donny*

Donny is now being fed by a feeding tube 24/7 so that we can get him to the weight that he should be.  I had a nurse from the  Infants and Toddlers Program evaluate Donny; and he is developing  just fine. (motor skills etc) He will be fed by the NG tube until he is at an appropriate weight for his age.  I have learned from groups and people who have gone through the same thing , that it really takes time for babies to recover after the major surgery that he had. So, I will continue to care for him until he gets better..  I want to say thank you again to all that have helped us.  He will only get better.He is an extremely happy baby and he has added nothing but joy to our lives.  God Bless----


----------



## outspkn

Good Luck with everything.  I know that you will continue to be a fantastic mother.  Its too bad that you dont have more help.  I know that it is hard to tube feed someone 24/7 because that is what I had to do with my wife.  I cant really imagine a baby though.  I know that your probably very tired because i heard that you dont get much help, just from your sisters when you go to nursing school.  I heard from someone that the grandmother dosent do much for the baby,  is she going to be in his life?


----------



## Robin

Godblesdon1218 said:


> Donny is now being fed by a feeding tube 24/7 so that we can get him to the weight that he should be.  I had a nurse from the  Infants and Toddlers Program evaluate Donny; and he is developing  just fine. (motor skills etc) He will be fed by the NG tube until he is at an appropriate weight for his age.  I have learned from groups and people who have gone through the same thing , that it really takes time for babies to recover after the major surgery that he had. So, I will continue to care for him until he gets better..  I want to say thank you again to all that have helped us.  He will only get better.He is an extremely happy baby and he has added nothing but joy to our lives.  God Bless----



Glad to hear Baby Donnie is continueing to progress.


----------



## Robin

outspkn said:


> Good Luck with everything.  I know that you will continue to be a fantastic mother.  Its too bad that you dont have more help.  I know that it is hard to tube feed someone 24/7 because that is what I had to do with my wife.  I cant really imagine a baby though.  I know that your probably very tired because i heard that you dont get much help, just from your sisters when you go to nursing school.  I heard from someone that the grandmother dosent do much for the baby,  is she going to be in his life?



Why are you coming into this thread to stir up trouble? What a good friend. Are you offering your help since you popped in here out of the blue? Hear say is hear say. Let Ann fill you in on what the grandmother has been going through herself.


----------



## migtig

Robin said:


> Why are you coming into this thread to stir up trouble? What a good friend. Are you offering your help since you popped in here out of the blue? Hear say is hear say. Let Ann fill you in on what the grandmother has been going through herself.



That's a VERY good question, and my same conclusion.  This woman is NOT a friend in my opinion.
See the thread I started:
http://forums.somd.com/chit-chat/184377-atten-outspkn-gblsdon.html


----------



## Robin

migtig said:


> That's a VERY good question, and my same conclusion.  This woman is NOT a friend in my opinion.
> See the thread I started:
> http://forums.somd.com/chit-chat/184377-atten-outspkn-gblsdon.html



That is horrible things to say. I know for a fact it is BS. BS. BS. and *B>S>*

Talk about hurtful negative things. Whos the one with the rap sheets? Misery loves company and what goes around will come back and bite you where you least expect.


----------



## Robin

*Migtig*

Its a shame when folks come on here and paint another side to themselves. Hand out and feel sorry for my situation but start getting pissy when the giving stops.


----------



## migtig

Robin said:


> That is horrible things to say. I know for a fact it is BS. BS. BS. and *B>S>*
> 
> Talk about hurtful negative things. Whos the one with the rap sheets? Misery loves company and what goes around will come back and bite you where you least expect.



I agree.  The person who is starting this is a horrible person and is truly offensive.  I don't tolerate


----------



## Robin

Everything that was collected, checks, food/gas cards and donations were taken to Ann Cash and checks were not handed to her but given to the landlord by request of the donors. We do not know Ann but know The grandmother. The highchair/playpen was donated by my and the grandmothers good friend. I believe these Items are on hold getting there because of baby donnies age and the size of the trailer she lives in. They are baby donnies. They will get there. There is tension with everything going on with life/medical issues with both families. Sometimes you just have to take a step back before things are said that are irreverseable and cause damage. I think this person outspoken needs to do this to help his/friend get through a difficult time. Friends come and go but family is always there. Sometimes things happen and are none of the friends business. So outspoken needs to be a good friend and listener or back away.


----------



## Godblesdon1218

*Shut the F UP*



outspkn said:


> Good Luck with everything.  I know that you will continue to be a fantastic mother.  Its too bad that you dont have more help.  I know that it is hard to tube feed someone 24/7 because that is what I had to do with my wife.  I cant really imagine a baby though.  I know that your probably very tired because i heard that you dont get much help, just from your sisters when you go to nursing school.  I heard from someone that the grandmother dosent do much for the baby,  is she going to be in his life?



First of all, I am fine.  I will be finished my nursing program in 2 1/2 weeks.  I will be going back to work and My son and I can take care of ourselves.  Little Donny is the highlight of my day.  His grandmother *is* in his life.  I talk to her almost every day.  They are family.  My sisters help also. Donny is surrounded by people who love him.  On both sides of the family.  Please do not speak of Donalds Grandmother, you dont know her.  She and I are close and we do not need anyone starting sh for us.  Our lives are fine, thank you


----------



## Robin

Godblesdon1218 said:


> First of all, I am fine.  I will be finished my nursing program in 2 1/2 weeks.  I will be going back to work and My son and I can take care of ourselves.  Little Donny is the highlight of my day.  His grandmother *is* in his life.  I talk to her almost every day.  They are family.  My sisters help also. Donny is surrounded by people who love him.  On both sides of the family.  Please do not speak of Donalds Grandmother, you dont know her.  She and I are close and we do not need anyone starting sh for us.  Our lives are fine, thank you



So this is a blast from your past coming back to cause trouble. Glad you put an end to it. I was really getting upset and this kind of trouble no one needs.


----------



## Im_Me

Ann please get in touch with me.


----------



## Godblesdon1218

*I will PM you*



Im_Me said:


> Ann please get in touch with me.



I will PM you this afternoon.  I am going to an interview.


----------



## Godblesdon1218

I have received every donation.  That is how we got our rent caught up.  Grandma is holding highchair because Donny is being tube fed.  He doesnt have to sit in a highchair to be tubefed. Please no more negative things about anyone.  We have already been through enough.  Outspkn needs to stop listening to gossup.  I definately dont listen to gossup anymore, its stupid.


----------



## Godblesdon1218

*What are u talking about?*



Robin said:


> Its a shame when folks come on here and paint another side to themselves. Hand out and feel sorry for my situation but start getting pissy when the giving stops.



Are you talking in reference to me?  I am very thankful for everything.


----------



## Robin

Godblesdon1218 said:


> Are you talking in reference to me?  I am very thankful for everything.



sorry I was pizzed this is in reference to outspoken speakin twisted words. I just my fingers were typing faster than me eyes seeing the letters


----------



## Robin

outspoken was posting about you not receiving all that was donated and running a mouth without knowing the whole facts. Trying to paint another picture to a situation [fabricated}  Godblesdon Is this someone you know? or have spoken to lately because, they are not a friend if they are trying to put wedges between you and your situation family and friends.


----------



## tyky

I can't believe I just read all of that


----------



## Mojo

Kathryn4 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Our church participates in Project Echo - helps out folks espeicially with meals. Praying for you. Wish could help more, but we have our own situation.



Are you trying to renovate a new tree house for him?


----------



## Godblesdon1218

Robin said:


> outspoken was posting about you not receiving all that was donated and running a mouth without knowing the whole facts. Trying to paint another picture to a situation [fabricated}  Godblesdon Is this someone you know? or have spoken to lately because, they are not a friend if they are trying to put wedges between you and your situation family and friends.



I dont have any friends.  I speak to my family and Sue and I dont have any desire to befriend anyone else. I am busy enough with my children.  I do not know the other lady that started another forum to trash me but I am used to it.   I am sick of people saying horrible things about Donny.  He was a good person and I will defend him forever.  People seem to think wrong things about me.  I am really tired of it.


----------



## Godblesdon1218

Please do not post anything on this forum unless it has to do with Little Donnys Health (Prayers or Questions)  This is on a relegion forum, so if you want to say mean things and start fights, please go to a different forum


----------



## Godblesdon1218

Nucklesack said:


> You have obviously not viewed the threads in the religion forum


I read everything about religion, especially things about the Catholic Religion because I am Catholic.


----------



## Beta84

Godblesdon1218 said:


> I dont have any friends.  I speak to my family and Sue and I dont have any desire to befriend anyone else. I am busy enough with my children.  I do not know the other lady that started another forum to trash me but I am used to it.   I am sick of people saying horrible things about Donny.  He was a good person and I will defend him forever.  People seem to think wrong things about me.  I am really tired of it.



The person who started the other thread only communicated with you via PM and never discussed your situation in this thread or anywhere else on this forum.  Why would she receive PMs from outspkn if it's someone you don't know, doesn't know the situation at all, and doesn't know that the two of you spoke?

This smells of BS and scam artist using religion to con people, unless you can find a good explanation for that outspkn character.


----------



## sockgirl77

Now I remember this. Now I know what Mig's crap was about. I've seen a few forum members take advatage of our forums generousity. Vrai should ban people from begging.


----------



## jetmonkey

Robin said:


> That is horrible things to say. I know for a fact it is BS. BS. BS. and *B>S>*
> 
> Talk about hurtful negative things. *Whos the one with the rap sheets?* Misery loves company and what goes around will come back and bite you where you least expect.



yeah, whos


----------



## lovinmaryland

sockgirl77 said:


> Now I remember this. Now I know what Mig's crap was about. I've seen a few forum members take advatage of our forums generousity. *Vrai should ban people from begging*.



I agree 

Its one thing to ask forum members _where they can go to get help etc_... but to come on here and beg for rent/food $ and for people to help pay utilities is ridiculous.


----------



## tyky

Godblesdon1218 said:


> Please do not post anything on this forum unless it has to do with Little Donnys Health (Prayers or Questions) or giving me money  This is on a relegion forum, so if you want to say mean things and start fights, please go to a different forum



:fixed:


----------



## Robin

jetmonkey said:


> yeah, whos



outspoken


----------



## Godblesdon1218

Beta84 said:


> The person who started the other thread only communicated with you via PM and never discussed your situation in this thread or anywhere else on this forum.  Why would she receive PMs from outspkn if it's someone you don't know, doesn't know the situation at all, and doesn't know that the two of you spoke?
> 
> This smells of BS and scam artist using religion to con people, unless you can find a good explanation for that outspkn character.



How did I con people?  I do not know the lady at all.  How is something a con that is true?  Everyone that knows my situation knows that my son is constantly fed via tube.  He got out of the Hospital in March.  I did not lie about anything.  I have nothing against this lady, she helped my family in a time of need.  I dont know or care to know an outspoken person who is trying to get me in a fight with my sons grandmother.  I stopped this entire forum because of the negative things that were being said.  So I am not going to continue to defend myself about something I had nothing to do with.


----------



## sockgirl77

Godblesdon1218 said:


> How did I con people?  I do not know the lady at all.  How is something a con that is true?  Everyone that knows my situation knows that my son is constantly fed via tube.  He got out of the Hospital in March.  I did not lie about anything.  I have nothing against this lady, she helped my family in a time of need.  I dont know or care to know an outspoken person who is trying to get me in a fight with my sons grandmother.  I stopped this entire forum because of the negative things that were being said.  So I am not going to continue to defend myself about something I had nothing to do with.


----------



## outspkn

My message was to Mingiz.  But once again, everyone jumping down her throat, wchich is precisely what I wanted to happen, since she never sticks up for herself.  And for all of you retards, when you try to pm somebody, you have to look their name up.  But keep on bashing her if she does not want to stick up for herself.  I dont like her, Donny or Donnys mother.


----------



## sanchezf

outspkn said:


> My message was to Mingiz. But once again, everyone jumping down her throat, wchich is precisely what I wanted to happen, since she never sticks up for herself. And for all of you retards, when you try to pm somebody, you have to look their name up. But keep on bashing her if she does not want to stick up for herself. I dont like her, Donny or Donnys mother.


 

You seem to be just one hell of a good person


----------



## Robin

outspkn said:


> My message was to Mingiz.  But once again, everyone jumping down her throat, wchich is precisely what I wanted to happen, since she never sticks up for herself.  And for all of you retards, when you try to pm somebody, you have to look their name up.  But keep on bashing her if she does not want to stick up for herself.  I dont like her, Donny or Donnys mother.



Then how did migtig start the other thread and posted what you wrote if you p.m.ed mingiz?


----------



## lovinmaryland

Godblesdon1218 said:


> How did I con people?  I do not know the lady at all.  How is something a con that is true?  Everyone that knows my situation knows that my son is constantly fed via tube.  He got out of the Hospital in March.  I did not lie about anything.  I have nothing against this lady, she helped my family in a time of need.  I dont know or care to know an outspoken person who is trying to get me in a fight with my sons grandmother.  I stopped this entire forum because of the negative things that were being said.  So I am not going to continue to defend myself about something I had nothing to do with.



I'm confused... so is this outspoken person a friend of yours or not?  If not how do they know so much information about you and the heroin overdose of your babies father?


----------



## Robin

outspkn said:


> My message was to Mingiz.  But once again, everyone jumping down her throat, wchich is precisely what I wanted to happen, since she never sticks up for herself.  And for all of you retards, when you try to pm somebody, you have to look their name up.  But keep on bashing her if she does not want to stick up for herself.  I dont like her, Donny or Donnys mother.



you must have been bored. coming up with idea.


----------



## tyky

lovinmaryland said:


> I'm confused... so is this outspoken person a friend of yours or not?  If not how do they know so much information about you and the *heroin overdose* of your babies father?



dang I missed that part


----------



## Robin

outspkn said:


> My message was to Mingiz.  But once again, everyone jumping down her throat, wchich is precisely what I wanted to happen, since she never sticks up for herself.  And for all of you retards, when you try to pm somebody, you have to look their name up.  But keep on bashing her if she does not want to stick up for herself.  I dont like her, Donny or Donnys mother.




They must have really pizzed in your lucky charms


----------



## Beta84

outspkn said:


> My message was to Mingiz.  But once again, everyone jumping down her throat, wchich is precisely what I wanted to happen, since she never sticks up for herself.  And for all of you retards, when you try to pm somebody, you have to look their name up.  But keep on bashing her if she does not want to stick up for herself.  I dont like her, Donny or Donnys mother.



mingiz?  you sent it to migtig you retard.


----------



## Robin

Nucklesack said:


> Can you answer my important question please?



there alot of questions that need answered here.


----------



## Robin

Beta84 said:


> mingiz?  you sent it to migtig you retard.



I saw that too,


----------



## sockgirl77

Robin said:


> there alot of questions that need answered here.



Yeah like what's Donny's last name so we can do our own research.


----------



## Beta84

Robin said:


> I saw that too,



funny thing is, I saw mingiz say something nasty a couple pages back...so it's very possible that idiot sent it to the wrong person.  Though you need to type at least *3* letters in before it offers up name possibilities so min and mig aren't exactly the same.  :shrug:


----------



## lovinmaryland

sockgirl77 said:


> Yeah like what's Donny's last name so we can do our own research.



I agree w/ this post


----------



## sockgirl77

lovinmaryland said:


> I agree w/ this post



Careful or you'll get a PM asking you to leave the heroin addict out of this because he's dead. Jesus, I'm ####ing broke. Can I start a thread begging for money?


----------



## lovinmaryland

sockgirl77 said:


> Careful or you'll get a PM asking you to leave the heroin addict out of this because he's dead. Jesus, I'm ####ing broke. Can I start a thread begging for money?



after me I am broke and pregnant


----------



## carie_47421

Ahh... Think I opened a can of worms with this one....for real, I mean quit bitc$*! And get up off your fat butt and do something about it. I want know more about this “heroine" LOL that would certainly explain a WHOLE lot

what I wrote her few weeks back is below, she responded 4 times, with basically the same thing... maybe someone else here (her) is on the dope too...lol 

Get up go get a job like all the other single moms out there! Quit crying about how bad your problems are! You must have a lil extra cash flow; you’re on SOMD all day! Internet is not free, unless you’re at the library, which I’m sure babies are not so welcomed there...I am so tired of these moms who just want to CRY. I lost my children’s father 3 years ago, I am 25, 2 kids ( toddlers - TWINS) who not to mention were in NICU for 4 Months working full time and going to school ( with NO state help). Make a damn move and stop trying to get hand outs! EHHHH


----------



## sockgirl77

lovinmaryland said:


> after me I am broke and pregnant



But you're married and not to a heroin addict. I have 3 kids and one of my baby daddy is or was a crack head. :winnahwinnah:


----------



## lovinmaryland

sockgirl77 said:


> But you're married and *not to a heroin addict*. I have 3 kids and one of my baby daddy is or was a crack head. :winnahwinnah:



You dont know that for sure!


----------



## carie_47421

Oh...and grammar Nazi’s...easy....I’m admitting to worst grammar on SOMD.com...LOL!


----------



## sockgirl77

lovinmaryland said:


> You dont know that for sure!



Aren't they usually skinny? I don't know. I can't say that I've ever met one.


----------



## carie_47421

ok, its offical...we have a looney toon! lmao


----------



## sunflower

Godblesdon1218 said:


> Thanks everybody ---When I started this thread, I didnt even know what a thread was. I didnt know that anyone would even read it. I did not know where to turn, so I printed a summary of what was going on in my life because I was scared and didnt want to be homeless because I wanted to take care of my sick baby. I expected people to tell me where to go for help. But I learned the following: I will never ask for anything from anyone. I will never want a friend or just someone to talk to and I will never trust people. And f u to outspoken.-I dont care if you like me. And to all of the people calling me a drug addict, I have been straight from pain medication for 2 years. And I am proud of myself . I do not drink, I do not do drugs and I refuse to have people to call me names or try to start fights with me. I miss my mother, I miss my father and I miss Donny, and I wish he would have stayed straight. I still have my baby and my son and that is all that I need. I will never read these horrible things and cry, I will not let any of you do that to me. If you want to call me weak, well yes ,I am still mourning for my parents and boyfriend and I am still praying that my son gets better. I pray that he doesn't have to have another operation. I will not get on this sight ever again.Thank you for your financial help. Because I definately feel worse emotionally. I have been called everything from a drug addict to a whore. I refuse to put up with it anymore.---------------ann


 

Best advise I can offer you is to LOG off the Forums like you just wrote above.... Focus on your life and make things better so you wont need anymore help... Good Luck!


----------



## lovinmaryland

sockgirl77 said:


> Aren't they usually skinny? I don't know. I can't say that I've ever met one.


Are you implying Big B isnt skinny 



sunflower said:


> Best advise I can offer you is to LOG off the Forums like you just wrote above.... Focus on your life and make things better so you wont need anymore help... Good Luck!



I really wanted to believe this wasnt  a scam... but I just cant beleive that she is not eligible for ANY state help.  Something is not right here.


----------



## sockgirl77

lovinmaryland said:


> Are you implying Big B isnt skinny
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted to believe this wasnt  a scam... but I just cant beleive that she is not eligible for ANY state help.  Something is not right here.



OH, you call him Big B for another reason. 



I'm sure that she qualifies for all types of assistance being a non-working single mom. I also know for a fact that Childrens' Hospital waives all costs to low-income families.


----------



## Beta84

lovinmaryland said:


> Are you implying Big B isnt skinny



Should we call him Little B then?


----------



## migtig

lovinmaryland said:


> Are you implying Big B isnt skinny
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted to believe this wasnt  a scam... but I just cant beleive that she is not eligible for ANY state help.  Something is not right here.



Big B is a skinny lil thang.  Uh huh.  

And how do you freaking think I feel?    Let me buy you and the baby something so I feel better.  Are we putting you in a shower before the babe comes?  Would your mom or sis be involved in that, and if so could you let them know I like showers?    Much better than a bubble bath.


----------



## migtig

sockgirl77 said:


> I'm sure that she qualifies for all types of assistance being a non-working single mom. I also know for a fact that Childrens' Hospital waives all costs to low-income families.


Well don't I feel like a horse's arse.    Would you like a shower as well?


----------



## CalvertNewbie

lovinmaryland said:


> Are you implying Big B isnt skinny
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted to believe this wasnt  a scam... but I just cant beleive that she is not eligible for ANY state help.  Something is not right here.



That's why I didn't forward money.  I had thought about it because her family situation sounded so horrible and she doesn't live far from me.  But then I thought of how many people milk the welfare system, people who are fully capable of working and choose to sit on their lazy asses instead.  I figured that if all them can get state aid, then she should have no issue getting help, especially because the baby was born a while ago.  I would think that any waiting period should have passed if she filed for aid when he was born.


----------



## lovinmaryland

sockgirl77 said:


> OH, you call him Big B for another reason.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that she qualifies for all types of assistance being a non-working single mom. I also know for a fact that Childrens' Hospital waives all costs to low-income families.





Beta84 said:


> Should we call him Little B then?





migtig said:


> Big B is a skinny lil thang.  Uh huh.
> 
> And how do you freaking think I feel?    Let me buy you and the baby something so I feel better.  Are we putting you in a shower before the babe comes?  Would your mom or sis be involved in that, and if so could you let them know I like showers?    Much better than a bubble bath.



You silly gooses 

No no shower this is my 5th one ya know   I think we need to focus on your shower my


----------



## migtig

lovinmaryland said:


> You silly gooses
> 
> No no shower this is my 5th one ya know   I think we need to focus on your shower my



But you should get a shower, what if it's a girl?!

I want a shower so I can see what the older people bring.  Maybe I'll get a punch bowl shaped like a rooster or something.    Maybe we can play a game that makes people


----------



## sockgirl77

migtig said:


> Well don't I feel like a horse's arse.    Would you like a shower as well?



Yes. I'm adopting a goldfish.


----------



## migtig

sockgirl77 said:


> Yes. I'm adopting a goldfish.



Do you know if it's a boy or girl?    I'm so excited.


----------



## sockgirl77

migtig said:


> Do you know if it's a boy or girl?    I'm so excited.



How can you tell?


----------



## lovinmaryland

migtig said:


> But you should get a shower, what if it's a girl?!
> 
> I want a shower so I can see what the older people bring.  Maybe I'll get a punch bowl shaped like a rooster or something.    Maybe we can play a game that makes people


I have a feeling it is a boy.... but Somdgirl did drop off a ton of girl clothes that were her daughters just in case 

Oh hell yeah we gotta play silly games!  And Mig it is all about the sexy lingere  


sockgirl77 said:


> Yes. I'm adopting a goldfish.


----------



## migtig

sockgirl77 said:


> How can you tell?


  I have no freaking clue.  Maybe they are uni-sex.    Makes gift getting easier.  



lovinmaryland said:


> I have a feeling it is a boy.... but Somdgirl did drop off a ton of girl clothes that were her daughters just in case
> 
> Oh hell yeah we gotta play silly games!  And Mig it is all about the sexy lingere


So what might you need?  You can PM me a list if you want.  "I don't know nothing about birthing no babies."

Woo Hoo.    I'm already enjoying my imaginary shower.


----------



## sockgirl77

migtig said:


> I have no freaking clue.  Maybe they are uni-sex.    Makes gift getting easier.


Someone should call Petco and ask them if fish have peni. 


And LM, if you're having a girl I happen to know a forumite who has the cutest little girl stuff leftover. Well, some of it. She gave some stuff away but there's still plenty leftover.


----------



## lovinmaryland

migtig said:


> I have no freaking clue.  Maybe they are uni-sex.    Makes gift getting easier.
> 
> 
> So what might you need?  You can PM me a list if you want. * "I don't know nothing about birthing no babies."*
> Woo Hoo.    I'm already enjoying my imaginary shower.


 you cant go wrong w/ diapers they go through those like crazy!


sockgirl77 said:


> Someone should call Petco and ask them if fish have peni.
> 
> 
> And LM, if you're having a girl I happen to know a forumite who has the cutest little girl stuff leftover. Well, some of it. She gave some stuff away but there's still plenty leftover.



Oh sweet!  When we find out I will pm you for her name


----------



## sockgirl77

lovinmaryland said:


> you cant go wrong w/ diapers they go through those like crazy!
> 
> 
> Oh sweet!  When we find out I will pm you for her name



It's a girl. Her name will be Shroomhilda.


----------



## sockgirl77

Nucklesack said:


> Damn that wasnt the type of shower i was thinking of



We all know that you prefer the golden ones.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Nucklesack said:


> So wait, Donny isnt your son?  You have a baby and a son, or your son is a baby?



Donnie is her son and also the name of her sons father who died of a heroin overdose.  She has an older son from a previous relationship.


----------



## Godblesdon1218

*Why do you keep writing the same thing*



carie_47421 said:


> Ahh... Think I opened a can of worms with this one....for real, I mean quit bitc$*! And get up off your fat butt and do something about it. I want know more about this “heroine" LOL that would certainly explain a WHOLE lot
> 
> what I wrote her few weeks back is below, she responded 4 times, with basically the same thing... maybe someone else here (her) is on the dope too...lol
> 
> Get up go get a job like all the other single moms out there! Quit crying about how bad your problems are! You must have a lil extra cash flow; you’re on SOMD all day! Internet is not free, unless you’re at the library, which I’m sure babies are not so welcomed there...I am so tired of these moms who just want to CRY. I lost my children’s father 3 years ago, I am 25, 2 kids ( toddlers - TWINS) who not to mention were in NICU for 4 Months working full time and going to school ( with NO state help). Make a damn move and stop trying to get hand outs! EHHHH



How many times are you going to brag about yourself.  Mabye you go to work and school with children in a NICU but how did u bond with your children doing all of this?.  I am so tired of you. *I* have always worked two jobs dip#### until I had all of this happen in my life, and I had to deal with it.  Sorry, I cant dump my child off with someone, I have to make sure he gets better.  It is nursing care that he needs and I am the one giving it to him.  Do you even know what Tracheoesophageal Fistula is???  Why dont you read up on it before coming on here telling me to go back to work, my son cant swallow dumb ass. He has to be tube fed and constatly watched while eating so he does not choke or throw up.  Stop writing on this thread.  we have already straightened our financial situation out,  so why so you keep writing the same thing.  Are *you *on dope? I was never on dope dip####.    Im so sick of you bragging about yourself.  I dont regret anything.  We needed help because I was with my child in the hospital.  He needed his mother. Sorry, I wasnt abandoning my son , alone and scared in the hospital.  I am his mother and I wanted to be with him.  I carried him for 9 months and he needed his mother.  The nurses in the hospital told me that I was the only mother that spent nights and learned the childs care plan.  If I didnt do that, he would still be in the hospital.  He is the first baby to come home with an NG tube from that hospital.  I am glad that you felt comfortable leaving your kids in NICU for 4 months while you worked and went to school but we are two entirely different parents.  I love my children very much and do not regret anything I have done in life.  And another thing Ms. High an Mighty, I *am in a nursing trade school.*  It may take me longer because I cant leave my son for a long period of time each day, but I will be finished soon and I am positive Ill be working very soon.  I applaud you for going to school and working, but its the third time you posted it. Time to change the topicIf there is anything further you would like to say, you know where I am.  Other than that- And I know that all of you little pussies hiding behind your computers are going to start writing things but I am not going to read or respond.  Another thing, if everybody wants to write something mean, make sure its to me.  Donny has a mother that doesnt need to be hurt by you idiots calling her son a heroin addict. She loved him and so did I. It pisses me off how noone has any compassion for anybody.  I am not talking about everybody, because I *have* met  some great people, but its the idiots that constantly write and quote weird ass things. So, from now on


----------



## outspkn

*Why*

Why are you sticking up for someone that talks #### about you?  She wouldnt do the same for you??


----------



## Robin

outspkn said:


> Why are you sticking up for someone that talks #### about you?  She wouldnt do the same for you??



Fill us in....


----------



## BadGirl

outspkn said:


> Why are you sticking up for someone that talks #### about you?  She wouldnt do the same for you??


Why do you feel the need to stir sh!t up that is none of your business?  If that's how they want to maintain their relationship, then so be it.

Why do you even care?


----------



## Im_Me

While I think that GodBlessDon may wish she had never started this thread, I'm very happy to have met her through it.  I have found her to be a very good person who  helps others when she can and who is working hard to better her situation.  She is very thankful for all the help she got. She only speaks well of and appreciates Don's mother.

I hope keeping this going will  not cause her any more pain, but I personally regretted not standing up for her in the past.


----------



## dolfo1

*takes a while*



Godblesdon1218 said:


> Can I get my appointment sooner with social security.  They told me that was the earliest that they had.  Thank you for responding.  That means a lot



i been going thru the same with disability scince 1998,but in 11 years i canceled my applications myself 4 times,i found work i hoped i was able to do,and it worked for me,unfortunetly in june 2009 my back went away for good,refiled my application,they are telling me at 57 years old and the fact i proved i would rather work they were approving me for presumed disability,that i will recieve only my monthy check until i get approved for full disability,presumed lasts for 3 to 6 months,july 13 they said i was approved but i have not recieved any checks,telling me 3 to 4 weeks processing till checks come.anyone ever heard of this presumed disability???please let me know or are they pulling my chain.


----------



## Godblesdon1218

*Thank You*

Im_Me thank you very much for saying that.  I really appreciate it.  To whoever is trying to start trouble between Lil Donnys Grandmother and I, It will definately not work.  We have come together to do what is best for Little Donny.  Lil D is going through a lot and we are having some complications with his feeding/swallowing due to the surgery that he had at birth. Big  Donnys parents and I are close and will remain close. They love my son, and I am grateful to have their love and support; along with Im_Me and others that have helped us.  My concern is my son and getting him well with hopefully no more surgeries.  He is being tube fed liquids 24/7 and he is able to tolerate  baby food.  I have worked very hard with his feedings and made sure that he is thriving. Lil Donny has gained 2.9 lbs in a month.  I will continue to devote all of my time to his recovery, despite some of the negativity that I have received.  My son(s) are the most important people in my life. I am just trying to keep my family together, happy and healthy. Lil Donnys Grandma , Grandpa and I will always be close and will always have Lil Donnys best interests at heart. I have faced a lot of obstacles in dealing with Social Security and other organizations, but I will not give up in my fight for my son. One day, he will be OK and I will look back and be glad that his health and happiness was put before anything else. What I am going through has just made me stronger.  I *can not *make people like me, but I have learned to deal with confrontation differently; by just *ignoring* it.  To outspoken, I am sorry to disappoint you, but everyone is getting along just fine. God has blessed me with a beautiful, happy child. So despite the hardships, I,  and everyone else that knows him will love him and see what a special child he is. So, I thank God for my blessings.


----------



## Godblesdon1218

Im_Me said:


> While I think that GodBlessDon may wish she had never started this thread, I'm very happy to have met her through it.  I have found her to be a very good person who  helps others when she can and who is working hard to better her situation.  She is very thankful for all the help she got. She only speaks well of and appreciates Don's mother.
> 
> I hope keeping this going will  not cause her any more pain, but I personally regretted not standing up for her in the past.



I love you very much for saying that.  I am so glad to have met you.  You are such a positive person and I respect you for that.  Please call me so that we can get together soon. Also, Donny loves the little toy that you gave him.  He plays with it all of the time.


----------



## Godblesdon1218

*Update*

I wanted to update everyone on Little Donny.  He is soing to a speech therapist every week.  He is going to his GI doctor and still has to be fed by the N/G tube. He is definately getting fat and that makes me happy.  He still has a lot of work to go through, but he is so happy, I love him very much.We had to move out of the mobile home at 1600 Emmanuel Church Rd.(still waiting for my security deposit). due to roof leaks and the mold that developed because of the leaks. I would love to donate all of my sons clothes, bouncey seats etc.  If anyone is in need of baby things, please call me at 410-940-2970.  THANK YOU! And these were brand new from my baby shower from my family.

 My son Ryan found a job with a well known company in this area.  He started last week.

I just graduated from the College of Southern Maryland as a Nursing Asst.  Also got my CPR and First Aid Certification. Looking for a p/t nursing job.

And to Im Me, Call me.  Would love to hear from u.  Call me at 410-940-2970.


----------



## Godblesdon1218

dolfo1 said:


> i been going thru the same with disability scince 1998,but in 11 years i canceled my applications myself 4 times,i found work i hoped i was able to do,and it worked for me,unfortunetly in june 2009 my back went away for good,refiled my application,they are telling me at 57 years old and the fact i proved i would rather work they were approving me for presumed disability,that i will recieve only my monthy check until i get approved for full disability,presumed lasts for 3 to 6 months,july 13 they said i was approved but i have not recieved any checks,telling me 3 to 4 weeks processing till checks come.anyone ever heard of this presumed disability???please let me know or are they pulling my chain.



They are not pulling your chain.  I clearly have a disabled son and I am still going back and forth.  You just have got to send in every doctor notes that you have.  They  want to know *any *time you go to any doctor.  Believe me, I am struggling with my baby.  He should get disability but I will not give up with them.  He did get a little help for a survivor benefit.


----------

